# Makrelen schon da?



## mike_w (12. Juni 2011)

Wir wollten in Kürze auf Makrelen. Startort: Scheveningen oder Den Helder.
Hat einer von euch Infos, ob die Makrelen schon da sind?

Ab Juni fahren die Kutter, allerdings haben wir zum Saisonanfang auch schon schlechte Tage erlebt.


----------



## Theradon (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Moin!!!

Wir fahren am 11.07.2011 von Den Helder aus.
Den Stand an der holländischen Küste würde ich auch gerne wissen, aber anscheind fahren nur wenig ausem Board nach Holland oder sie sind einfach zu faul zum schreiben


----------



## kapfen.jari (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelen sind schon da?*

Ich war am 08.06.2011 da und habe nicht schlecht gefangen.Also es lohnt sich,könnt also schon los legen.

Petri Heil


----------



## Grxzlx (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelen sind schon da?*



kapfen.jari schrieb:


> Ich war am 08.06.2011 da und habe nicht schlecht gefangen.Also es lohnt sich,könnt also schon los legen.
> 
> Petri Heil



.....
hier der AUSZUG der heutigen Email der Rederei Trip.
Habe die Firma dort auf Holländisch angeschrieben 

...
Goedenavond,

Er wordt op dit moment goed gevangen.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Silvia Roos


*Rederij **Trip*
*Dr. Lelykade 3*
*2583 CL  Scheveningen (Holland)* 
Tel. 0031 ( 0 ) 70 354 11 22 
Fax 0031 ( 0 ) 70 306 37 03 

E-mail: captain@rederij-trip.nl 
Internet: www.rederijtrip.com
  Ich sage nur Mittwoch wird Gerockt ich berichte:vik:
...es sei den es regnet dann fahre ich nicht.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Moin,
ich war am Sonntag von Neeltje Jans aus mit der Andromedar auf Makrele. Auf dem ganzen Kutter wurde extrem gut gefangen.
Am Samstag aber hatten alle (etwa 50) Angler zusammen nur 60 Makrelen.

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Theradon (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Na, dass hört sich doch schon gut an 
Petri den Fängern!!
 Wer war sonst noch los und wie wurde gefangen?


----------



## Grxzlx (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



Theradon schrieb:


> Na, dass hört sich doch schon gut an
> Petri den Fängern!!
> Wer war sonst noch los und wie wurde gefangen?





Also ich war gestern in Scheveningen, was soll ich sagen?

Einfach nur MEGA GEIL:vik:

Lasst mich nicht Lügen aber ca. 300x Stück hatte ich alleine gefangen!
Andere ca. das selbe.


Ganz wenig kleine dabei, sonst alles größere und Brummer vom Feinsten.


Wenn jemand noch lust hat, ich wollte nächsten Dienstag Fahren, wenn sich jemand zum Sprit  beteiligt und auf dem Weg von Dortmund über Oberhausen/ Arnheim gut zu erreichen ist nehme ich gerne noch mit

Es war wirklich der Hammer, wer schon Makrelenangeln war kennt die großen weißen Eimer mit Orangenen Deckel, hatte zwei Stück VOLL und die drittgröße Ikea Kiste Halb Voll!
Also um die 300x Stück müssten es sein.
Jetzt wird geräuchert und die hälfte wird eingefroren zum Braten für später, naja natürlcih wurde auch kräftig an Freunde verschenkt

Ahso, die mesiten habe ich auf den Makrelenpaternoster mit Federn gefangen mit Blautönnen drunter, auf die künstlichen Glizer federn biss es nicht so richtig bzw. mir kam es weniger vor.

Der Kapitän hat sich auch Mühe gegeben, wohl weil Holländer mit Waren und paar Türkische Angler die wohl letztens Rambazamba gemacht haben und der Kapitän sie erkannt hat, weil er eine Spazierfahrt unternommen hat 

Die ersten beiden Stellen waren nix, aber danach bis ca. 15 Uhr jede Stelle aber wirklich jede Stelle hat Fisch gebracht, war einfach nur genial.
Einmal Makrelen angeln ersetzt bei mir 40x Normal angeln mit Drill, einfach nur FETT 

Ahso der Andrang war wohl schon in der Woche sehr sehr hoch, ich wurde schon gefragt ob ich Reserviert hatte, ich meinet ich war alleine, habe dann eine Karte bekommen.
Das Schiff war so Voll MSTRIP? das die Spontan zwei Botte nehmen mussten, soviel zum Andrang.

Gruß an alle 
Krystian


----------



## Marco199 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

war heute nochmal jemand von scheveningen aus raus und kann bericht erstatten wie es war oder fährt noch jemand morgen oder übermorgen?
Würde gerne am Freitag rausfahren und ein paar Info´s über die nächsten Tage wären sehr hilfreich ;-)

Vielen Dank

Gruß Marco


----------



## Brabuspower (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Mir gehts genauso, ich will auch gerne am Freitag raus auf die geliebten Makrelen. Ich war vor ein paar Jahren mal mit der Trip von Scheveningen aus auf Tour, das war allerdings eher ernüchternd, kaum Fisch und wenn mal was gebissen hat wurde sofort wieder abgeblasen....wirkte alles sehr nach Verarsche.

Die letzten Jahre war ich dann immer von Den Helder aus und die Fänge waren immer okay (in Stellendam war ich mit der Sirius auch mal, war super aber Privat Charter). Jetzt wollte ich heute reservieren und leider fährt die Mercuur eine zwei Tages Tour von Donnerstag, die Nestor ist belegt und die Hendrik Karssen konnte ich nicht mehr erreichen, war erst gegen Abend daheim.

Jetzt möchte ich Morgen früh nochmal versuchen die Hendrik zu erreichen, aber ich hätte gerne ein zwei Ausweichschiffe, falls es dort auch voll sein sollte. 

Hier mal meine kleine Auswahl:
http://www.sportvisserij-ijmuiden.nl/vistochten/ 

Preis okay, Weg (von Düsseldorf) okay, schonmal jemand mit gefahren?

http://www.sportvisserij-stella.nl/

Preis unschlagbar günstig, was stimmt da nicht? Wie ist das Schiff sonst, fährt er überhaupt auf die offene See?

http://www.ms-tender.nl/dagtochten.php

DIe Tender von Lauwersoog, Preis okay, Weg weit aber noch okay, ists gut dort?

http://www.sportvisserijhoogerwerf.nl/index.php?p=route

Und das Boot hier, etwas teurer, dafür nur knapp über 200km, kommt also aufs Selbe.

Wäre sehr froh wenn mir heute Abend noch einer ein Schiff empfehlen kann, gerne auch ein Anderes. Holland ist Pflicht, weil ein Mitfahrer keinen Angelschein in D hat.

MfG und schonmal vielen Dank im Voraus
Brabuspower


----------



## Grxzlx (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



Brabuspower schrieb:


> Mir gehts genauso, ich will auch gerne am Freitag raus auf die geliebten Makrelen. Ich war vor ein paar Jahren mal mit der Trip von Scheveningen aus auf Tour, das war allerdings eher ernüchternd, kaum Fisch und wenn mal was gebissen hat wurde sofort wieder abgeblasen....wirkte alles sehr nach Verarsche.
> 
> Die letzten Jahre war ich dann immer von Den Helder aus und die Fänge waren immer okay (in Stellendam war ich mit der Sirius auch mal, war super aber Privat Charter). Jetzt wollte ich heute reservieren und leider fährt die Mercuur eine zwei Tages Tour von Donnerstag, die Nestor ist belegt und die Hendrik Karssen konnte ich nicht mehr erreichen, war erst gegen Abend daheim.
> 
> ...




....Ich glaube mein Bericht aus Scheveningen reicht aus, was suchst du noch andere sachen?
Klar ich hatte die letzten Jahre auch paar Spazierfahrten in Scheveningen, aber die Parolle lautet " Niemals aufgeben " 

Ich fahre nächste Woche wieder, das macht so einen Spass das man Süchtig wird, lol.
... Mal beist es mal beist es nicht, das sind Fische

RUf doch mal in Scheveningen an oder schreib den ne email die Antworten schon habe ich auch gemacht und prompt habe ich auch gefangen


----------



## Marco199 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

War gestern von Scheveningen und war mit dem Trip Junior draußen und was soll ich sagen? Makrelen ohne Ende. während der tour mindestens 4 riesige Mövenschwärme gesehen. Jeder Stop brachte Fisch !!!! Jede Makrele war voll Heringe !
Habe am Anfang mit 8 Haken und am Ende nur noch mit 5 und mein Kollege (Neuling) am Anfang mit 5 und die letzen 5 Stops garnicht mehr geangelt. Hatten am Ende 3 Eimer voll ( ca. 250 Makrelen) und es hätten noch mehr werden können aber das war mehr als genug für uns 

Gruß Marco


----------



## Brabuspower (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Ich war auch am Freitag in Scheveningen unterwegs, aber mit der Estrella, zum Anfang hin sind die beiden Reedereien (Groen fährt angeblich nicht mehr) ja noch relativ dicht beisammen gewesen. Über den Tag hinweg hab ich das nicht mehr so verfolgt, war zu beschäftigt  

War ein super Trip, ich hab schon seit Jahren nicht so viel gefangen. Mein Vater und ich haben zusammen circa 50kg (Fische nicht gezählt, war zu mühseelig) gefangen und unsere zwei Mitfahrer haben ein paar Kilogramm weniger gefangen. Zum Schluss hin hab ich nicht mehr geangelt, mit dem Fische säubern käme man sonst nicht hinterher. Die Möwenschwärme waren einfach unfassbar, das Schiff wurde immer in den Schwarm korrigiert und das Wetter war auch super. Was mich lediglich an dem Schiff etwas gestört hat: Keine Kübel seitens des Schiffs (das bin ich anders gewöhnt) und viel zu wenig Tische zum säubern #c  

Aber All in All ein super Tag und ein empfehlenswerter Kapitän.

MfG


----------



## Brasse10 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Könnt ihr mal über die Grösse sagen ??

Die letzten jahre waren die Makrelen recht klein.


Ich fahre am 10.7-2011


----------



## Theradon (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Moin!!!

Petri zu den Klasse fängen.

War schon jemand von den Helder los?
Wir fahren am 11 Juli mit der Merkur raus. Mal sehen ob dort auch die Fische beißen :=)


----------



## Grxzlx (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Super!!

Ich fahre wieder Dienstag nach Scheveningen.
Wenn jemand mitmöchte und auf dem Weg zwischen Dortmund und Scheveningen wohnt kann ich mitnehmen 
...werr paar taler für Sprit übrig hat umso mehr 

...Zu den Makrelengrößen, ich habe persönlich vor ca. 2 Wochen
von ca. 300 Makrelen nur 30-40 kleinere gehabt sonst alles größere bis sehr große.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Brabuspower (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Beim ersten Schwarm den wir getroffen haben waren sehr viele Kleine unterwegs, aber danach gabs fast nur noch ordentliche Größen :m

Petri den Anglern dies bald auch probieren, für dieses Jahr hab ich meine Truhen jedenfalls reichlich gefüllt.

MfG


----------



## Marco199 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Da es am Freitag so super gelaufen ist und das Wetter weiterhin mitspielt werde ich am Montag nochmal nach Scheveningen fahren :vik:

Es wäre super wenn mir jemand berichten könnte, wie diese Woche so gefangen wird :q
Natürlich werde ich am Dienstag auch direkt berichten #6

Gruß Marco


----------



## Möwe01 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hallo Gemeinde,
waren heute in Scheveningen mit der Estrella draußen.Der Wetterbericht sagte ja nichts Gutes, aber es war so geplant.By the way, die Daten vom Windfinder passten mal wieder 100%. Wir hatten 5 Windstärken und vereinzelt Böen.Auf der Estrella auf Grund der Größe kein Thema und der Regen lies ab der Rausfahrt auch nach. Alles i.O.Da ich 2 Gelegenheitsangler mit von der Partie hatte, haben wir dieses Schiff gewählt weil es viel Platz bietet und das Deck sehr flach gebaut ist und man kann dann auch bei Seegang gut stehen.Nun zu den Fängen:Wie immer sagte man uns es wird gut gefangen.Nach viel Fahrerei hatten wir bis 13 Uhr nur einige Kleinmakrelen,zusammen ca.25 Stück.Dann wurde unter Land ein Möwenschwarm ausfindig gemacht und da fuhren wir hin.Die Trip Junior war auch dabei.Bei Ankunft ging es dann auch gut los, aber der Schwarm löste sich zunehmend auf und die Verfolgung viel schwer.Mühsam haben wir dann zusammen 96 Makrelen ergattert.Es waren ca.30 Angler auf dem Schiff.Hoch war mein ich 46 Stück.
Nicht Positiver Rudergänger fuhr mehrfach etwas#q ungeschickt den Schwarm an.Das machte die Trip besser, das Ergebnis kenne ich nicht.Die Estrella ist ja bekanntlich sehr schwerfällig im Umgang und wenn man auf Zack sein muss sind die anderen Boote im Vorteil.
Trotz der wenigen Fänge war es ein schöner Tag auf See zumal das Wetter immer besser wurde.
Die jenigen die noch los wollen,viel Erfolg!
Klaus vom MLK#6


----------



## freibadwirt (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

hört sich alles sehr gut an . Wenns mir ausgeht werd ich am Montag mal zu den Makrelen fahren . Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob Büsum  oder Scheveningen - der Weg ist der gleiche.
Gruß Andreas

P.S. Gibts auf den Kutter in Scheveningen was zum essen und trinken oder muß maqn das selbst mitbringen?


----------



## Svenno 02 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hat jemand Fänge aus Bensersiel?


----------



## Grxzlx (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



Möwe01 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> waren heute in Scheveningen mit der Estrella draußen.Der Wetterbericht sagte ja nichts Gutes, aber es war so geplant.By the way, die Daten vom Windfinder passten mal wieder 100%. Wir hatten 5 Windstärken und vereinzelt Böen.Auf der Estrella auf Grund der Größe kein Thema und der Regen lies ab der Rausfahrt auch nach. Alles i.O.Da ich 2 Gelegenheitsangler mit von der Partie hatte, haben wir dieses Schiff gewählt weil es viel Platz bietet und das Deck sehr flach gebaut ist und man kann dann auch bei Seegang gut stehen.Nun zu den Fängen:Wie immer sagte man uns es wird gut gefangen.Nach viel Fahrerei hatten wir bis 13 Uhr nur einige Kleinmakrelen,zusammen ca.25 Stück.Dann wurde unter Land ein Möwenschwarm ausfindig gemacht und da fuhren wir hin.Die Trip Junior war auch dabei.Bei Ankunft ging es dann auch gut los, aber der Schwarm löste sich zunehmend auf und die Verfolgung viel schwer.Mühsam haben wir dann zusammen 96 Makrelen ergattert.Es waren ca.30 Angler auf dem Schiff.Hoch war mein ich 46 Stück.
> Nicht Positiver Rudergänger fuhr mehrfach etwas#q ungeschickt den Schwarm an.Das machte die Trip besser, das Ergebnis kenne ich nicht.Die Estrella ist ja bekanntlich sehr schwerfällig im Umgang und wenn man auf Zack sein muss sind die anderen Boote im Vorteil.
> Trotz der wenigen Fänge war es ein schöner Tag auf See zumal das Wetter immer besser wurde.
> ...




Ja die Fänge lassen nach
Dienstag hatte ich 108 Stück + noch ca. 20-30 Kleine in Scheveningen mit Trip Junior.
Bekanntlich beissen Makrelen auf alles wenn sie da sind, das würde ich aber nicht so sagen, die meisten Fänge hatte ich auf allen beiden ausfahrten auf weiße Fädem ohne jeden künstlichen schnick schnak mit blautönen dazugemischt.
Packungskosten je 1,50€ 

Ahso zum Blei 150Gramm reichen vollkomen aus, ich fische mit geflochtener Schnur und merke sehr gut den Bodenkontakt.
Ideallgewicht wäre vielleicht 180Gram!

Ich habe Dienstag ausser Makrelen auch einige andere Fische gefangen keine ahnung wie die heißen
Insgesamt also drei verschiedene Arten.
Ich habe bei einer Sorte gemerkt sobald die größer waren schlitzen die im drill immer aus nur die kleineren habe ich rausholen können.

Morgen cruse ich nochmal, ich kann ja berichten 
...Danach habe ich aber wirklich das limit erreicht , lol

Gruß an alle


----------



## Theradon (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



Gryzli schrieb:


> Ja die Fänge lassen nach
> Dienstag hatte ich 108 Stück + noch ca. 20-30 Kleine in Scheveningen mit Trip Junior.
> Bekanntlich beissen Makrelen auf alles wenn sie da sind, das würde ich aber nicht so sagen, die meisten Fänge hatte ich auf allen beiden ausfahrten auf weiße Fädem ohne jeden künstlichen schnick schnak mit blautönen dazugemischt.
> Packungskosten je 1,50€
> ...




Sag mal was machst du mit den ganzen Fischen?^^

Wawr schon jemand von den Helder angeln?


----------



## Grxzlx (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

... Die meisten Fische sind eingefroren, ein Teil verschenkt und wenn ich morgen welche fange werden die entweder verschenkt oder als Tausch gegen Spritkosten eingelöst.

... Es sind viel zu viele die ich gefangen habe, ich weiß, aber der Spaßfaktor ist zu groß um aufzuhören.

...ich würde eigentlich fast keine mitnehmen würde ich vor Ort wohnen, aber der Ausflug kostet jedes Mal ca. einen grünen Schein deshalb nehme ich dann auch welche mit, würde mir jemand die Fahrt sponsern mit Sprit, verschenke ich alle meine Fische an den Sponsor

...Heute habe ich das erste Mal im Leben richtig geräuchert in meinem neuen Räucheroffen (habe vorher nur im Tischräucheroffen geräuchert), alles noch naturbelassen schön mit Holz geheizt und regelmäßig Buche mit Wacholder als Rauch nachgeschüttet.

Was soll ich sagen waren für das erste Mal sehr gut von der Farbe und vom Geschmack, sehr Aromatisch, saftig und zart aber dennoch gut im Biss also auf Deutsch gesagt ein Gedicht 

....Die Makrelen im Supermarkt dagegen schmecken wie alte Socken


----------



## Brabuspower (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Eine Zanderrute ist denke ich ungeeignet für das Makrelenangeln, da muss man schon eine sehr stabile Rute mit WG>300g haben meiner Meinung nach. Weniger geht auch, aber endet meist darin das man die Makrelen nur schwer über die Reling bekommt und beim Drill gerne mal mit den Nachbarn verkoppelt. Ob die Rolle Stationär oder Muli ist, ist letztlich Geschmackssache, ich fische mit einer Stationärrolle. Ich verwende monofile Schnur, reicht fürs Makrelenangeln vollkommen aus, bei benutzten 200g Gewicht (150g geht auch, aber driftet mehr ab) merkt man den Bodenkontakt sowieso recht rabiat. Wenn die Fische voll da sind und richtig beißen, spielt der Köder kaum eine Rolle, solange er nicht zu groß ist. Paternoster mit viel "Christbaumschmuck" gehen dann eher schlechter. Ansonsten habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit Federn in Rot/orange bzw Kunstfasern in Pink oder Rot/Orange gemacht. Wenn der Schwarm nciht so groß ist, habe ich mit sehr kleinen Twistern in Shrimp-Farben zusätzlich auf den Haken gute Erfahrungen gemacht, damit hab ich immer mehr als der Durchschnitt gefangen :m Es gibt auch schon vorgefertigte Paternoster mit einer Art Plastikshrimpkopf davor, die gehen auch sehr gut in Shrimpfarben.

Wie fischt ihr denn so wenn der Schwarm nicht voll da ist?

Den Helder kann ich grundsätzlich empfehlen, war ich in den letzten Jahren häufig und hatte eigentlich nie einen Grund zu meckern. Den besten Trip dort hatte ich letztes Jahr um die selbe Zeit herum am Mittwoch. Generell sind unter der Woche weniger Angler da --> mehr Freiraum für jeden. Damals sind wir mit der Hendrik Karssen und 20 Mann ausgefahren, da war Platz satt. 

Dem Räuchern widme ich mich auch schon seit letztem Jahr und es wird zunehmend besser. :vik: Ist kein Vergleich zu der Supermarktware....

MfG


----------



## esgof (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Moin
Das mit der Zanderrute war schon gut mit der 3000 Stratik ist besser.
Da hast du richtig spaß wenn dir mal drei gute einsteigen.
Mein Tip nimm n 10000 er 
Die Crack s unter den Makrelenanglern haben fast alle die Daiwa GS 9 oder ähnliche Modelle
Gruß esgof


----------



## claudi007 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

aloha

würd mal gern wissen ob schonmal jemand von den oever mit der http://www.sportvisserij-stella.nl/ raus war..würd gern mal wissen wie es war bevor ich versuche 20 leute zusammen zu bekommen..

gruß claudi


----------



## Grxzlx (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Bericht heute aus Scheveningen mit MS Trip Junior.
Seegang war unruhig und eine hammer schauekelei auf Board, hatte auch deshalb  meine erste Seekrankheit mit mehrmaligen anbeten des Porzelangottes 
...war aber wohl nicht der einzige, lol

Bei der Ausfahrt gab es die ersten beiden male kleine bis keine Makrelen, später aber hammer dicke Fsiche und das in Massen!!

Obwohl es mir schlecht ging und ich nicht die ganze Zeit geangelt habe, hatte ich um die 80-100 Fische, andere hatte noch mehr.

Es waren wirklich sehr große Fische dabei, ich hatte insgesamt nur  ca. 4 kleine die schwimmen durften der Rest Monster Makrelen!

.... Angler waren heute auch nur wenige da.
Danke nochmals an den Angeler der mir die Übelkeitstablette gegeben hatte, naja hat zwar nichts gebracht aber der Wille alleine zählt, lol

Ich habe heute auch nur mit 150 Gramm Blei gefischt und man spührt ohne wegzudriften mit geflochtener Schnurr den Bodenkontakt sehr gut.
Sollte es an bestimmten Stellen wirklich drift geben dann reicht auch kein 300 Gramm Blei!
Ich benutze mit absicht keine Monofile, den die dehnt sich und wenn ich in ca. 20 Metern Fische und die Rute hochziehe kommt der Schwung nur sehr mager im Paternoster an und es ist Subjektiv betrachtet anstrengender auf duaer so zu angeln.

...Dann heist es schnell einholen etwas nach links oder rechts 4-5 rauswerfen , die schnur sinkt und man merkt dann auch den grundkontakt in seiner nähe.

Das eine große Rolle besser ist als eine kleine ist klar, aber extra jetzt eine kaufen?
Ich fische Rollen die bezeichnungen diverser Angelgerätehersteller die bezeichnung 4000 Modell haben, das reicht vollkommen aus.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Brabuspower (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Danke für den Austausch! Ich hab mir einen Prügel und eine Rolle fürs Makrelenangeln gekauft, weil ich so mein Gerät von daheim etwas schone. Für die (max.) zwei Mal im Jahr reicht auch eine Rolle aus dem 30-40€ Segment (einfach mal die Angebote betrachten), wenn die dann nach ein paar Jahren fratze ist, gibts halt ne Neue. Meine Rollen für den Fluss würden denke ich vom Salz relativ schnell zerfressen, wenn man das erste Mal hinfährt und sich noch nicht sicher ist ob man es regelmäßig tun möchte, reicht sicher eine "größere" Rolle vom alltäglichen Angelbetrieb.

MfG


----------



## Grxzlx (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



Brabuspower schrieb:


> Danke für den Austausch! Ich hab mir einen Prügel und eine Rolle fürs Makrelenangeln gekauft, weil ich so mein Gerät von daheim etwas schone. Für die (max.) zwei Mal im Jahr reicht auch eine Rolle aus dem 30-40€ Segment (einfach mal die Angebote betrachten), wenn die dann nach ein paar Jahren fratze ist, gibts halt ne Neue. Meine Rollen für den Fluss würden denke ich vom Salz relativ schnell zerfressen, wenn man das erste Mal hinfährt und sich noch nicht sicher ist ob man es regelmäßig tun möchte, reicht sicher eine "größere" Rolle vom alltäglichen Angelbetrieb.
> 
> MfG




.....wichtig egal welche Rolle, wasche auch wenn du müde zuhause bist die Rolle(n) mit warmen Wasser ab.
....Ich habe es letztes Jahr nicht gemacht, die Rolle habe ich weggeschmissen

....Bespulle sie mit der billigsten geflochtenen Schnur, du wirst den Spassfaktor im vergleich zur Monofilen nicht missen

ich benutze bei der Rute eine 2,40m lange, etwas länger geht auch, mir hat sie aber gereicht, habe ich bei ebay mal letztes Jahr gekauft, ich meine etwas um die 14 Euronen, Wurfgewicht um die 300-350Gramm.
Gruß


----------



## Brabuspower (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Abwaschen mache ich prinzipiell immer zu Hause, schon allein um die ganzen Schuppen loszuwerden die sich bis daheim noch hartnäckig gehalten haben. Dabei bekommt die Rolle auch ihre Ladung Wasser ab. 

Sobald meine aufgespulte Schnur für die Tonne sein sollte, probier ich denk ich wirklcih mal eine Geflochtene aus, im Zweifelsfall kann man damit sowieso nichts falsch machen...

Ich fische sogar "nur" eine 2,10m Rute, ich komme besser mit kurzen Prügeln zurecht. Eine etwas längere Rute kann aber durchaus auf von Vorteil und kräfteschonender sein. Wurfgewicht sind 300-800g, das war aber nicht geplant, war günstig zu haben damals und hab sie deshalb mitgenommen. 
Wie man sieht ist Makrelenangeln sowieso keine große Kunst, da ist das Spektrum sehr weit gestreut.

MfG


----------



## Theradon (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Klar Ruten und Rollen müssen zu Hause gründlich gereinigt werden, ansonsten kann man sie in die Tonne werfen.....


War den noch keiner von den Helder los?


----------



## freibadwirt (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hallo
waren gestern von Scheveningen aus los. Genialer Tag ganztägig sonnig kaum Wind ich allein 150 Makrelen obwohl ich nur die großen mitgenommen hab . Hab ab 12 Uhr nur noch mit 80 Gramm Spinnrute und 60g Pilker geangelt.#6
Andreas


----------



## esgof (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

moin
den trick mit dem kleinen pilker werde ich am donnerstag ausprobieren wenn die schiffe rausfahren und ich genug habe 
ich versuche es dann mit einer 30 gramm forellen rute 
gruß esgof


----------



## Barschjäger72 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hallo Leute !
Weiß jemand wie es an der deutschen Nordseeküste mit Makrelen steht ?
es soll nächsten sonntag losgehen.


----------



## Barschjäger72 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Vor zwei jahren war ich von Den Helder los ,es wurde nicht schlecht gefangen  trotz rauher See( wellen bis gut 6m) gingen übers ganze Schiff ,es hat auch einige Kollegen von den Beinen gerissen nicht nur wegen der Übelkeit .


----------



## freibadwirt (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



esgof schrieb:


> moin
> den trick mit dem kleinen pilker werde ich am donnerstag ausprobieren wenn die schiffe rausfahren und ich genug habe
> ich versuche es dann mit einer 30 gramm forellen rute
> gruß esgof


 


Zu fein würde ich Rute und Schnur nicht nehmen sonst hängst Ruck zuck bei den Kolegen in den Paternostern.|krach:
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Ruff Raider (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

@Theradon,wir fahren auch am 11. von Den Helder los. Mit wem fährst denn da hin?.. Verein?..

Gruß Christian


----------



## Theradon (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



Ruff Raider schrieb:


> @Theradon,wir fahren auch am 11. von Den Helder los. Mit wem fährst denn da hin?.. Verein?..
> 
> Gruß Christian




Na dann werden wir uns denke ich sehen  Wir fahren beim Bevergerner Verein mit 
 Letztes Jahr wars ja echt genial, davor blieben die Fänge ja aus  Mal sehen wie es dies Jahr wird

Warst du die letzten Jahre auch mit?


----------



## Ruff Raider (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Nee fahr dieses jahr das erste mal mit jo denn werden wir uns ja sehen, steigst du in bevergern oder rheine ein?...


----------



## Theradon (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Rheine hält der Bus doch gar nicht. Wir werden nach Neuenkirchen fahren, das ist kürzer von uns aus


----------



## esgof (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Zu fein würde ich Rute und Schnur nicht nehmen sonst hängst Ruck zuck bei den Kolegen in den Paternostern.|krach:
> Gruß Andreas



moin 
Ich schrieb das ich eine 30 gramm rute nehme und nicht mit 30 gramm pilkern fische 
durch meine zahlreichen bekannten auf den kuttern angle ich meistens entweder vorne oder hinten und komme somit keinen in die quere 

so nun noch meinen senf zum donnerstag 
:vik: SUPER :vik:
kann jeden nur empfählen die tage los zu gehen läuft wirklich super fast 80 % der ausbeute waren über 500 gramm schwer 
denke nur morgen wird wohl nicht so gut laufen aber ab samstag müßte es wieder funzen
ps. auf der esteralla lief es nicht ganz so gut
gruß esgof


----------



## xantener (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



esgof schrieb:


> moin
> Ich schrieb das ich eine 30 gramm rute nehme und nicht mit 30 gramm pilkern fische
> durch meine zahlreichen bekannten auf den kuttern angle ich meistens entweder vorne oder hinten und komme somit keinen in die quere
> 
> ...


 

War gestern auch in Scheveningen bin mit der rederij vrolijk rausgefahren.. 
Schwärme waren ohne ende da aber anstatt darein zufahren ist unser Schiff Esterella immer davon weggefahren.. 
Das Schiff von der rederij Trip ist immer schön hinter den Schwärmen her.. 
Ich bin echt enttäuscht von Vrolijk war die letzten Jahre immer damit draußen werde aber jetzt wohl wechseln..
Der Kapitän ist immer dahin gefahren wo nur vereinzelte Makrelen gefangen wurden.. Dann wurde gefangen!! Die Haken waren bei jedem voll was macht der Kapitän?? Er sieht das fährt nach 2-3min wieder weiter.. Die Leute haben sich dann auch beschwert weil gefangen wurde!! Trotzdem ist er wieder dahin gefahren wo kaum was war und dort bliebt er komischer weise auch wieder lange stehen.. Trotz allen hatte ich noch 71 Makrelen und bin damit auch noch ganz zufrieden.. Werde es demnächst mal von Ijmuiden oder Den Helder versuchen muss nur noch nen Termin finden.


----------



## Istanblues (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

servus männas, wollte diesen monat noch zum makrelen angeln fahren, unszwar von stellendam aus mit dieser rederij http://www.wrakvissen.nl/ und wollte euch fragen ob ihr was zu denn sagen könnt ?? danke im vorraus.


----------



## esgof (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

moin
wieso willst du 45 euros zahlen wenn du für 37 in scheviningen auch gut fängst
sonst ein schöner großer kahn mit viel platz frag mal nach ob du bei denen eis bekommst für den rück transport 
wenn nicht würde ich bei trip in scheviningen buchen
war auch nicht meine erste wahl aber nachdem die blauen kutter weg sind haben sie angefangen fisch zu fangen und das zählt erstmal
gruß esgof


----------



## Istanblues (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

ich war mal von schevening aus hangeln, und hundert man haben insgesamt 40 fische gefangen, ich wollte es jetzt mit dieser redeij ausprobieren.


----------



## Istanblues (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

ps: welche bleuen kutter?


----------



## esgof (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

moin
die von der rederei groen

du kannst nicht alles über einen kamm scheren .letztes jahr lief es wirklich mies mit makrele dafür dieses jahr um so besser nur der dorsch ließ zu wünschen übrig das war nicht der hit bis jetzt was solls werde auf jedenfall noch paarmal den makrelen auf die pelle rücken
gruß esgof


----------



## Istanblues (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

moinsen
war sogar letztes jahr mit der groen raus auf makrele absolut nix ich weiß auch nicht ob es an der groen lag, warum sind die denn weg? weißt das jemand?? 

mfg istanblues


----------



## esgof (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

moin
die kumpels die letzten sonntag aufm kutter waren wurden etwas durch geschaukelt,etwas nass, kamen dann leicht enttäuscht nach hause das beste an der sache brauchst nicht so viel fisch ausnehmen 
dafür war heute schweres arbeiten angesagt kam mit dem ausnehmen kaum nach :m
nächsten dienstag geht es wieder loß |rolleyes
dann erst wieder im septeber auf dorsch
Gruß esgof


----------



## claudi007 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

@ esgof

berichte mal wie es am dienstag war wenn du wieder zuhause bist...wir wollen am donnerstag mit der estrella angreifen..:g


----------



## esgof (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

moin
@ claudi hast PN
versuch mal um zu buchen auf die roten kutter der schwarze ist zu langsam schwerfällig.
so nun
 wird nichts mit butter bei die fische weil nichts lief am dienstag am mittwoch noch gerade eben die umkosten raus geholt ca 25 kilo kumpels sind noch da oben geblieben für morgen bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht 
gruß esgof


----------



## esgof (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



claudi007 schrieb:


> @ esgof
> 
> berichte mal wie es am dienstag war wenn du wieder zuhause bist...wir wollen am donnerstag mit der estrella angreifen..:g




und ?


----------



## Zeeland Angler (4. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

hi leute war nochmal einer auf makrele rausgefahren wenn ja wie lief es und ob wo wart ihr 
ich wollte in 2 wochen endlich mal losziehen 

Gruß 
Marcel


----------



## Angelmati (12. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hey

War jemand vor kurzer Zeit vllt mit einem der beiden  Kutter von Büsum aus los? Geht da noch was?

gruß


----------



## Zeeland Angler (17. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

hi leute 
bin grade von ner makrelen tour von neeltje jans zurück und was soll ich sagen einfach nur geil, jeder hatte ca. 200stk leider sehr viele kleine dabei gewesen, wetter war sonnig und wind 3-4bft

Gruß
marcel


----------



## esgof (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Moin
dann will ich mal die seite wieder aufwecken#h
nach einigen telefon gesprechen mit den kumpels
war ich am 28.5. draußen mit der trip senior.die hatten eine woche vorher mit den ausfahrten auf makrele begonnen.nachdem es erstmal bescheiden los ging kamen am samstag die ersten lohnenden fangberichte von den kollegen.also was solls wir wollten auch mal anfangen und sind dann los.die ersten std. lief garnichts kumpel der von neltje jans los gefahren war rief an der hatte schon ca 40 fische.danach ging es bei uns auch langsam los irgendwann waren alle kutter auf einem fleck und es wurde überall sehr gut gefangen.fazit der tour ich hatte alleine 2 eimer voll und bei den anderen erfahrenen anglern sah es genau so gut aus.
am nächsten tag wurde wieder gut gefangen danach war wieder ebbe#c
letzten sonntag lief es wieder bescheiden ca 50 fische und kleinere portionen aber ich denke das bald schon die größeren kommen werden 
bin wieder am sonntag auf der junior vielleicht sieht man sich ja :m
gruß esgof


----------



## schmutzpuckel (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

hört sich doch schon mal gut an.

Ich werde nächste Woche mit der Trip Senior ausfahren.Bin mal gespannt.Letztes Jahr waren die dicken MAkrelen auch an Anfang an der Angel, im Juli und August folgten ja nur noch die kleinen...
Ich bin mal auf deinen Bericht von Sonntag gespannt !
Ich werde lieber mal in der Woche fahren.
Gruß


----------



## ibo1968zog (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

ich war gestern 05.06.12 schevingen war nix ca 20 stk makrele


----------



## Grxzlx (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

ist es  noch icht etwas zu früh um Geld aus dem Fenster zu werfen?
(Fahrkosten + Schiff=...wenn nichts beisst->:c)

Ich war ja letzes Jahr mehrmals (Scheveningen), ich meine ich war Ende Juli dort, anfang August.

Habe von 3 mal ausfahren um die 360 Makrelen gefangen, viele größere dabei :m

Sehr gute Fänge erzielte ich auf silberfarbende mit Fasern bestückte Makrelpaternoster.

(Ich weis, wenn da, dann kann man kwasi die Hand ins Wasser halten und sie beißen drauf  )

Gruß
Krystian


----------



## Roy Digerhund (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Vielleicht wollte er auch einfach nur angeln gehen und nicht die Fahrtkosten in Form von Fisch wieder mit nach Hause nehmen. Solls ja geben...
Gruss ROY


----------



## Grxzlx (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Roy, bei aller guten Menschlichen denkweise.

Jemand fährt mehrere Hundert KM, zahlt dann noch (ich weis nicht wie jetzt, letztes Jahr war der Preis bei ca. 38€ in Scheveningen) um nichts  bzw wenig zu fangen? Da bist du gut 80-90€ los für einmal 20 Makrelen.
PLz 45 ist Oberhausen ecke.
Gut mit mehreren Personen teil sich höchstens nur der sprit.

Ich habe ja nicht geschrieben das er alles verwerten muss, meine Eltern haben ja noch Makrelen eingefroren vom letzten jahr, fahre dieses Jahr ja auch, werde aber nicht viele mitnehmen, nur paar große.

Ich lasse auch viele Fische wieder frei, aber wenn ich weit fahre und viel dafür zahle dann gehe ich doch davon aus das ich etwas mehr fange als 20 Makrelen von ca. 8-16 Uhr (solange ist die fahrt wenn es schlecht beist )

Ich hoffe der kommentator kann uns beide aufklären was er dazu meint :m


----------



## ibo1968zog (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hallo,
Ich war Letztes- und vorletztes Jahr gleiche Zeit da, und ich hab locker über 200 Makrelle gefangen. Vorletzte Woche war ich  auch da  reichlich gefangen. Sonst gehe ich auch im Monat 4-5 mal angeln, aber dann mitte Juli lohnt es sich nicht nach Schviningen zu fahren, dann lieber nach Denhelden.


----------



## Grxzlx (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hej stimmt, ich war letztes Jahr auch um diese zeit da.
Mitte Juni anfang Juli.

Habe gerade meine Beiträge vom letzten Jahr gelesen und muss mich korrigieren 
Also werde ich bei Sonneschein die tage mal fahren.
Gruß
Krystian


----------



## schmutzpuckel (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Ist jemand am Wochenende zum MAkrelenanglen unterwegs ?


----------



## scotishpike (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand bereits Erfahrung mit Makrelen von Land aus z.B. von Buhnen aus?
Beste Grüße

Scotishpike


----------



## Theradon (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

und wie wurde gefangen?


----------



## esgof (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Moin,
ich war am 10.06. raus und es war leider nicht so toll.
Die meisten hatten circa 20 bis 30 Stück, ich hatte 40 ca. 
Leider noch ziemlich kleine Fische.
Waren auch Donnerstag mit der Valkyrie schon raus und da war es noch schlechter auf Makrele, aber dafür jede Menge Dorsche.  
Um auf die Frage zu kommen vom Ufer aus, in der Osterschelde sollen jede Menge Makrelenschwärme sein und da ist es an einigen Stellen möglich vom Ufer aus zu angeln.

Bin leider erstmal im Urlaub, werde wohl erst wieder am 28.07. auf Makrele fahren können. :c:c

Gruß ESGOF


----------



## felix26 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

War gestern das erste Mal in meinem Leben auf Makrele, von Scheveningen aus.

Wettertechnisch wars nicht so berauschend, Anfangs Regen, Windstärke 6 und ordentlich Wellengang.
Einer von uns hat nach ca. 2 Std ne lange Angelpause eingelegt, er war mit "anfüttern" beschäft ;-)

Gefangen wurde reichlich auf alle möglichen Paternoster, wir (5 Mann, davon drei "Gelegenheitsangler") haben gut zwei Std vor Ende der Ausfahrt mit etwas über 400 Fischen mit dem Angeln aufgehört.

War anstrengend, aber hat echt saumäßig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## schmutzpuckel (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Jupp.Kann ich bestätigen.Ich war letzte Woche auch auf Makrele draußen.
War der Hammer.Anfangs fingen wir die kleineren Examplare bis wir einen Schwarm vor der Küste erreichten.Das war Angeln wie vor 100 Jahren.Montage runter, Anhieb und hoch damit.Meistens waren alle Haken vom Paternoster voll.
Gruß


----------



## King Horni (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Mensch das hört sich ja gut an. Will auch nächste Woche auf Makrele mit nem Kumpel ab Scheveningen.

Mit welchem Kutter seid ihr gefahren? Wars voll?


----------



## schmutzpuckel (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Wir sind mir der Rederij Trip gefahren.Voll wars nicht, lag aber auch daran dass wir in der Woche raus waren.Am Wochenende ist es schon anders dann ist so ein Boot rapelvoll.Und mit rapelvoll meine ich rapelvoll. Also Schulter an Schulter.Ich würde von daher in der immer in der Woche fahren.Hat den Vorteil, dass es doch schon gesitteter zu geht. Also einen Tag Urlaub nehmen und gut ist.#6


----------



## kristoferson (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Wir waren  27.06 mit Junior   von TRIP  war  super  nicht viel Leute  jede von uns  hat  um die 70-80 stuck , wind  4 bf   #6


----------



## Theradon (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

na das hört sich doch schon ganz gut an


----------



## schmutzpuckel (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Das klingt doch nicht schlecht.#6Ich werde nächste Woche auch nochmal mien Glück versuchen solange die Fische noch da sind...


----------



## Marco199 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

War nochmal jemand draußen und kann Bericht erstatten?

Nächste Woche soll ja nochmal gutes Wetter werden vielleicht geht dann nochmal was ?!?


----------



## Pippa (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



Marco199 schrieb:


> War nochmal jemand draußen und kann Bericht erstatten?
> 
> Nächste Woche soll ja nochmal gutes Wetter werden vielleicht geht dann nochmal was ?!?



Bestimmt! #6

Ich war Anfang Juli in Zeeland. Habe dort an verschiedenen Stellen, jedoch ausschließlich vom Ufer, geangelt. Habe einige Blaumakrelen und xxx Rossmakrelen gefangen. Auf letztere haben wir irgendwann nicht mehr geangelt, da wir die Mengen nicht verwerten konnten/können. 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## sandre (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hallo Makrelenfans,

wir wollen am Freitag von Scheveningen aus mit der MS Maria auf Makrele. Ist für mich das 1.Mal auf der Nordsee (sonst regelmässig Ostsee). Macht es Sinn, statt des Bleigewichtes einen Pilker von ca. 100-200g einzuhängen um Chancen auch auf Dorsch zu haben oder ist das wenig sinnvoll? Stelle mir grad vor, daß unter den Makrelen vielleicht Dorsche stehen. Wer hat da welche Erfahrungen gemacht? Bin jetzt nicht der Typ, der um jeden Preis zig Makrelen fangen muss. Über Tips und Erfahrungen wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß Ron


----------



## Theradon (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Moin!!!

Wir waren heute von Scheveningen raus und hatten mit 4 Personen gerade mal 20 Makrelen und damit lagen wir noch über dem Durschnitt.

es sind heute 5 Makrelenkutter rausgefahren und auf allen wurde so gut wie nichts gefangen...

Vielleicht wird es ja nochmal besser, da es jetzt wieder wärmer wird aber für mich war das dieses Jahr das Makrelenangeln


Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Marco199 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Moin!!!

war nochmal jemand von Scheveningen aus los die letzten Tage und kann berichten??? 

Wollte vielleicht am Donnerstag fahren sofern jemand berichten kann.

LG

Marco


----------



## Brabuspower (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

War heute mit der Estrella von Scheveningen raus. Allerdings war dort tote Hose. Wir hatten zu viert ~40 Makrelen, zumeist sehr kleine und mühsam erarbeitete. Auch bei der Reederei Trip gab es kaum Fänge. Alle Schiffe trieben sich unweit des Hafens herum und fuhren keine weiten Strecken. Die letzten drei Stunden waren einfach nur lächerlich, weil immer die gleiche toten Stellen angefahren worden sind. Im Moment also absolut nicht zu empfehlen.

MfG


----------



## brummy010 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Na ihr macht mir ja hoffnung , wollen am 2. mit trip raus , gestern gebucht . ich hoffe mal das es keine null nummer wird


----------



## mike-m (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hallo an alle, wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand von aktuellen Fängen von Sheveningen aus berichten kann!!!!!
Wir haben vor nächste Woche mit der Trip Junior auf Makrelen zu fahren.
Wäre ein feiner Zug wenn sich da mal einer zu äußert:m

Gruss Mike


----------



## Arni (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hallo zusammen,

war am Donnerstag mit der Junior von Trip raus. Hatten zu zweit 19 Fische. Insgesamt sind 4 Kutter rausgefahren, alle gerammelt voll. Ich hab allein auf der Junior über 80 Angler gezählt. Den Rest kann man sich denken...

Dennoch sind wir weit rausgefahren. Der kapitän gab sich Mühe, aber die letzten 4 Stunden brachten nur noch vereinzelte Fische. Also nicht mehr als insgesamt 20 Fische pro Stop bei 80 Anglern.

Naja, trotzdem ein herrlich sonniger Tag auf See...

Gruß Arni


----------



## Seewurm (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Mahlzeit zusammen,

waren am Donnerstag mit 5 Leuten auf der Trip Junior raus.Haben gut 50 Fische gefangen überwiegend kleine,wie Arni schon schrieb war der Kutter brechend voll.Also war der Schnursalat schon vorauszusehen.


Ob der Kapitän sich mühe gab naja wage ich zu bezweifeln es wurden immer wieder Tote stellen angefahren,hat man mal full house gehabt oder mal mehrer Leute fingen gut kam auch schon die Hupe zum weiterfahren.Die letzten drei Stunden war nur noch ne Kaffeefahrt kaum Stopps.Da bin ich schon mit anderen Kuttern gefahren wo es anders zuging.Aber wir hatten ja herrliches Wetter und ansonsten ne schöne Fahrt.


----------



## brummy010 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Das gleiche problem , wenn alle gefangen haben kam die hupe , hatten wir vor 3 jahren auch mit der trip , scheint ein gängiges problem da zu sein , hoffe das es nächste woche besser ist


----------



## mike-m (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hi Jens, dass sieht ja nicht so Erfolgsversprechend aus!!!!!

Gruss Mike |krach:


----------



## brummy010 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Ach schauen wir mal , ich habe schon tel. die sollen die fische frei lassen , wir kommen


----------



## schmutzpuckel (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Das ist ein typischer Tag in Scheveningen.Ich bin auch Jahrelang von Scheveningen zum Makrelen und zum Dorschangeln raus gefahren.Seit diesem Jahr fahre ich nur noch von der Nordsee aus zum Meerefischen.Und das kann ich jedem nur empfehlen.Es ist zwar ein Stück weiter für mich kostet auch 10 € mehr aber für die Super Atmosphäre auf dem Boot und den Spass den mann genießt nehme ich das gerne in Kauf.
In Scheveningen steht nicht der Kunde, also der Angler, sondern der Rubbel im Vordergrund.


----------



## Brabuspower (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Ich bin jahrelang immer nach Den Helder gefahren um die kleinen Biester zu fangen. Dort gab es auch mal schlechte und mal  bessere Touren. Als letztes Jahr kurzfristig nur noch die Estrella frei hatte, haben wir uns also dort eingebucht und sind mit gerammelt vollen Kisten nach Hause gefahren. Allerdings haben an dem Tag alle Boote, nach zwei Stunden mit mittelmäßigen Fängen, einen riesigen Fischschwarm gefunden. Anschließend wurde nur noch das Schiff nach Abdrift korrigiert und der Rest der Zeit dort verbracht. Daher habe ich mich dieses Jahr wieder für Scheveningen entschieden und weil die Anfahrt besser ist. Ich bin vor Jahren aber auch mal mit der Reederei Trip gefahren und dort hat man uns auch so eine Rundfahrt geboten bei der immer gehupt wurde wenn mal was hochkam. Seitdem meide ich diese Reederei.

Prinzipiell geben sich die Kapitäne in Holland aber mehr Mühe wenn viele Holländer an Bord sind. Die lassen sich nicht so einfach verschaukeln, wie leider wir.

MfG


----------



## kristoferson (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

mal kucken was morgen gibt ????????   tender oder junior


----------



## brummy010 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Übermorgen  , also donnerstag ! ich denke Junior , weiß es aber nicht genau


----------



## kristoferson (1. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hallo

Heute waren wir wieder mal Makrele Angeln in Holland (Scheveningen) mit Trip/Senior.
Und ich muss sagen das Fang Ergebnis war Seit langem nicht mehr so Schlecht wie heute.
Ich habe heute NUR 10 Stück gefangen , meine Kumpels etwas mehr. Eine Weiter Tour ist zwar noch Geplant aber sollte sich das Ergebnis nicht verbessern werde ich es für diese Jahr wohl sein lassen ,auf Makrele Jagd zu machen.
Dafür war aber das Wetter einfach ein Traum, kleiner Wellengang und pure Sonne :g

Ich Wünsche allen die es Trotzdem Versuchen viel Glück :vik:

Grüss Kistoferson


----------



## Markus_NRW (2. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hallo Leute, wir fahren nächste Woche auch mit der Estrella raus, wie siehts denn zur Zeit mit den Fängen aus?
Jemand Positives oder negatives zu berichten ?


----------



## Brabuspower (2. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Der Post direkt über dir sagt doch wohl Alles oder?
Die letzten zehn Posts sagen in etwas das Selbe. Viel gibt es nicht zu holen im Moment und ich denke das wird die Saison auch so bleiben.

MfG


----------



## brummy010 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Nabend , kleiner report . sind gerade 2 std aus scheweningen zurück , raus gefahren mit trip junior !  voll besetzt ca 80 leute . 

Beute mit 2 mann 9 makrelen 1 war nicht mal als köfi zu gebrauchen , ihr wurde die freiheit geschenkt und 3 stachelmakkos .

die anderen 78 an bord waren neidisch  . 


ich denke alles in allem kamen so ca 40-50 makkos raus ( insg. auf dem kompletten schiff !!!!! ) .


war also ne klasse kaffee fahrt mit morgens bei der rausfahrt regen ! später wellen bis 2-3 metern , also wasser von der seite . mittags etwas sonne und dann auch fisch ! .

nur die ignoranz vom kapitän ist schier bodenlos !!!!!!!!!!!!


gegen mittag die erste drift wo etwas gefangen worden ist , mal hier eine mal dort eine , bei mir nen 3er neben mir nen 2er , der kapitän schaut aus der tür zu uns runter wie wir die fische abhaken , schnell wieder rein und noch nicht ganz den dritten fisch im eimer , kam die hupe . also sowas von absichtlich zum kotzen , das setzte sich den nachmittag weiter fort , jedesmal wenn mal vereinzelt etwas fisch raus kam , sofort wieder die hupe . alles in alles evt so ne std. geangelt , jede stelle max 5 min stehen geblieben . 


FAZIT  , Tripp ihr seht uns nieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee wieder !!!!!!!


----------



## Seewurm (3. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Tach zusammen,

so wie brummy es schreibt ist es Tatsache, war zum ersten mal von scheveningen aus zum Kuttern auf der junior und Ich fahre jedes Jahr mehrmals raus.Aber uns ist es genau so ergangen und ich finde es eine echte Frechheit was da abgeht!!! Also um die Rederei Trip werden wir in Zukunft  einen grossen Bogen machen.


----------



## BertG (12. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hallo,

hat jemand aktuelle Infos , über die Makrelenfänge in Scheveningen.

Gruß
Bert


----------



## esgof (18. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

moin
ich würde jedem empfehlen nach den helder zu fahren dort läuft es seit tagen richtig gut bin sonntag auch wieder da.

vielleicht sieht man sich 
gruß und petri


----------



## ghost01 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

_*So wollte mal am 30.5. die Saison eröffnen, war schon einer los zum Makrelen meucheln? *_


----------



## schmutzpuckel (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Noch nicht. Ich bin am 11.06 in Richtung Makrele unterwegs.Bin mal gespannt, wie es dieses Jahr mit den Größen ausschaut.
Berichte mal von deiner Tour #6


----------



## esgof (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Moin
habe von paar kumpels mit bekommen das sie schon höhe renesse makrelen vom ufer aus gefangen haben 
bei der reederei trip angerufen die sind schon letzte woche raus gefahren leider noch nichts gescheites dabei.
habe für den 8.6. auf der tender schonmal plätze gesichert.
gruß esgof


----------



## ghost01 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

So, wieder zurück aus Scheveningen.  Also das Wasser ist mit 10-11Grad erheblich zu Kalt, waren mit 72 Mann mit der Estrella unterwegs, gesamter Kutter ca. 35 Makrelen von 30 – 45 cm. Ich hatte 1 Makrele 45cm und 5 Plattfisch Babys. Auch die Ergebnisse bei der Rederei Trip waren nicht anders. Werde es wohl in 8 Wochen erneut versuchen. Gruß Frank


----------



## esgof (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

moin
war gestern im hafen von neltje jans auf makrele stückzahl und größe waren bei mir besser als bei den kollegen de in sheviningen mit kutter raus gefagren sind.
hoffe das nächste woche es besser läuft.
mfg esgof


----------



## freibadwirt (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hat schon jemand Infos ob schon Makrelen in Scheweningen gefangen werden ?
Andreas


----------



## seydihan (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Wollte heute in scheveningen sein weil sehr gutes wetter war aber hab es dann doch noch abgesagt. Habe dort angerufen und es sei noch recht durftig ... bin aber sehr gespannt ob die was gefangen haben ... wenn jmd was weiss kann er gerne hier antworten bitte


----------



## Pippa (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Zeeland: Horse-Makrelen gehen z.Z. immer mal wieder beim Horniangeln ans Band. Ne "richtige" Makrele habe ich noch nicht gesehen - hab sie aber auch nicht gezielt beangelt. Hornis laufen an einigen Spots bei guten Windbedingungen ganz ordentlich. Ebenso der Wolfsbarsch!!!


----------



## esgof (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

moin
nach absprache mit den kumpels in scheviningen abgesagt und auf neltje jans gebucht.dann samstag morgen kurz nach 6 uhr raus gefahren.ca 6 angler sind vom kutter runter gegangen bevor es loß gefahren ist. die ersten 3 std. lief richtig bescheiden.die hälfte der angler ließen sich den frühschtück mehrmals durch den kopf gehen.
wir sind sehr weit und lange raus gefahren lange gesucht und dann endlich gefunden.am ende hatten die besten ca 70 fische die anderen ca 20 
die kollegen in sheviningen am freitag 4 fische der beste und am samstag auf dem schwarzen kutter nichts auf der tender 3 fische.bei uns liefen die weißen patanoster am besten.
für mich hat sich die angelei diese season fast erledigt kreuzband op am montag gehabt.
PS die von der reederei trip haben bis jetzt immer vernünftige info weiter gegeben das es noch nicht läuft usw. worauf viele dann ihre buchungen storniert haben hoffe die machen so weiter.
es müßte aber bald loß gehen.
gruß Esgof


----------



## Theradon (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

War von euch wer los dieses Wochende?

Wir fahren erst am 16 Juli von Den Helder aus, ich hoffe das das nicht wie letztes Jahr wieder zu spät ist....


----------



## esgof (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

moin
der start schuß für sheviningen ist gefallen.kumpel der gestern loß war hatte ca 40 kilo fisch am ende.denke bei den steigenden temparaturen wird es jetzt loß gehen.
ps für sonntags mußt ihr schon ca 3 wochen vorher buchen alles belegt bei der trip.
gruß esgof


----------



## schmutzpuckel (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an. :m
Viel Spaß beim  räuchern, braten, einlegen ...:m


----------



## Furkan12 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hallo , wir waren am Sonntag mit Trip Senior unterwegs. Ausbeute schlecht ( der Beste hatte bei uns 20 Makrelen ), sowohl bei Trip, als auch bei vrolijk. |gr:


----------



## peterle09 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Schon was neues gehört?  Langsam wird doch Zeit.


----------



## kingfischer (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Wir fahren heute Nacht nach Den Helder. Fisch soll da sein. Aber das sagen sie ja immer....
Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Sven81 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Waren heute in Scheveningen mit der Trip raus. Jeder hatte so ca. 15 Stück. Sind viel gefahren, aber haben nur kleine Schwärme erwischt. Waren auch nicht viele große dabei. Wetter war aber schön |supergri


----------



## Theradon (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



kingfischer schrieb:


> Wir fahren heute Nacht nach Den Helder. Fisch soll da sein. Aber das sagen sie ja immer....
> Ich werde berichten.




und wie ists gelaufen??


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hallo Theradon!

Hoffentlich habt Ihr nicht die Merkur gebucht, dann wird´s ne schöne stressfreie Rundfahrt ohne Fische versorgen und so lästige Dinge die zum Fang gehören. Fährt Euch schön spazieren und das war´s!

Gruß Walleyehunter69


----------



## Theradon (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



Walleyehunter69 schrieb:


> Hallo Theradon!
> 
> Hoffentlich habt Ihr nicht die Merkur gebucht, dann wird´s ne schöne stressfreie Rundfahrt ohne Fische versorgen und so lästige Dinge die zum Fang gehören. Fährt Euch schön spazieren und das war´s!
> 
> Gruß Walleyehunter69



In wie fern meinst du das warst du dieses Jahr schon los?
Wir haben das komplette Schiff gechartet und eigentlich haben wir immer ganz gut gefangen bis auf letztes Jahr.


----------



## schmutzpuckel (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



Walleyehunter69 schrieb:


> Hallo Theradon!
> 
> Hoffentlich habt Ihr nicht die Merkur gebucht, dann wird´s ne schöne stressfreie Rundfahrt ohne Fische versorgen und so lästige Dinge die zum Fang gehören. Fährt Euch schön spazieren und das war´s!
> 
> Gruß Walleyehunter69




Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Schiffskapitän aus Spaß an der Freud´ durch die Gegend schippert. Die Fische müssen ertmal gefunden werden.:m
Erstens würde er Diesel ohne Ende verschwenden und zweitens würde er sich langfristig selbst ruinieren weil die Kunden wegbleiben.
Ich war dieses Jahr auch schon paar mal draußen, aber es lag sicher nicht am Kapitän dass ich das erste Mal ohne Fisch das Schiff verlassen habe sondern eher daran, dass dieses Jahr die Makrelen Saison bedingt durch die Temperaturen ein bisschen später losgeht.#h


----------



## Theradon (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Der Meinung bin ich auch. Jedoch hält sich anscheind auch immer noch das Gerücht. " Wenn viele Deutsche am Bord sind wird der Fisch nicht angesteuert ". Aber auch das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen denn auch die bringen das Geld ja mit.

Aber nun wieder zum Thema wie wird zur Zeit gefangen. Bisher sind die Zahlen ja noch nicht so berauschend. 
@schmutzpuckel wie habt ihr denn gefangen?


----------



## schmutzpuckel (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Also ich war Anfang Juni das erste Mal draußen und bin das erste Mal ohne Fisch vom Boot gegangen. Ich war aber nicht der einzigste 
Am Boot wurde generell schlecht gefangen, gesamt 6 Fische, weil die Temperaturen noch ziemlich niederig waren. Habe gerade aber im Norddeich Thread gelesen, dass es diese Wochenende richtig gut gefangen wurde und die Saison endgültig begonnen hat.:m


----------



## Furkan12 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Wir sind heute mit Mercuur rausgefahren. Es waren leider viel zu viele Angler auf dem Boot - Kaum Platz zum angeln gehabt.
Ich hatte am Ende 40 Stück. Manche hatten etwas mehr und manche etwas weniger. Es gab Angler die nur fünf Makrelen gefangen haben. Bis 12 Uhr lief es gut. Ab dann habe ich keine einzige mehr fangen können, der Kapitän hat sich von den anderen Schiffen getrennt und ist weit rausgefahren. Leider ohne Erfolg.
Er hat sich aber Mühe gegeben. Ich war also alles in einem zufrieden mit Mercuur- außer das sie zu viele Angler auf dem Boot hatten. Auf den anderen Schiffen hatten die Angler mehr Platz.


----------



## Theradon (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

40stück geht ja schon. Aber wenn man bedenkt das jetzt Hochsaison ist, ist das auch wieder nicht viel.  Hoffentlich wird das noch besser.  Nicht das der fisch schon wieder weg ist.


----------



## Theradon (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

War den keiner mehr los in den letzten Wochen?


----------



## hkwacht (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



Theradon schrieb:


> War den keiner mehr los in den letzten Wochen?


Schon gelesen?


> *Fangberichte See - Juli*


 Quelle: http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm

Ein bischen runterscrollen, da sind sie zu finden. Ganz oben stehen schon die 





> *Fangberichte Binnengewässer – Juli*


.


----------



## oellenas (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Wir waren gestern in Scheveningen mit der Estrella von der Reederei Vrolijk unterwegs, anfangs lief es etwas schleppend was sich zum Glück später änderte.
Am Ende hatte ich knapp 50 Makrelen. 
Ich würde sagen man kann im Moment zwischen 40-80 Makrelen fangen.


----------



## kingfischer (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

So, mit etwas Verspätung das Ergebnis aus Den Helder vom 05.07.2013. Wetter: bombastisch! 
Fisch: war da, aber kein Schwarm. Alles Einzelkämpfer, und dann noch im Mittelwasser. Die Fische insgesamt so klein, dass man schon ein schlechtes Gewissen haben musste sie mitzunehmen. Hatte knapp über 90, aber wie gesagt fast alle einzelngefangen. Diejenigen, die einfach nur ausgeworfen haben, absinken lassen und dann ein paar mal über Grund zupfen, sind dann mit 10 Makrelen nachhause gefahren. 
Entgegen anderer Meinungen hier im Board gibt der Kapitän sich schon Mühe, aber wenn kein Schwarm da ist.... 
Dienstag wollen wir es noch mal in Scheveningen versuchen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Gibts Alternativen zu Trip und Vrolijk?
Auf der Trip komme ich mir immer vor wie auf einem Flüchtlingsschiff, so überbelegt wie die sind. #d


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Wir werden kommenden Samstag mit der Estrella raus fahren.
Mal schauen, was kommt. Werde dann berichten.


----------



## kristoferson (7. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

wir waren gestern  mit   Trip   Senior  das war lange zeit nicht so gut   150 pro kopf    alles direkt filierteren spass ohne ende


----------



## ghost01 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

@kristoferson
  Habe gestern mit der Livecam Scheveningen gesehen wie ihr reingekommen seid, waren ja mächtig viele Möwen hinter euch her. Hoffe es sind am 18.8. noch ein paar für mich da.
  Petri frank


----------



## esgof (13. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Moin
wir waren sonntag mit der trip draußen war ein super tag mit schönen makrelen.
donnerstag erst angerufen und für sonntag plätze bekommen,waren höchstens 40 angler an board also genug platz.
ich hatte ca 40 kilo fisch meine kollegen 20 und 30.nachdem der wellengang zu genommen hat haben die beiden ihren frühstück nochmal durch den kopf gehen lassen dann war schluß mit angeln.
bis jetzt hat es zwar mich nicht gejuckt was für ein wellengang ich nachher habe aber werde dieses jahr nur noch bei max. windstärke 2 rausfahren.
unterkunft besorgen, samstag rausfahren den fang ordentlich sauber machen auf eis legen am strand schwimmen gehen zu hause duschen an der promenade abfeiern ausschlafen nach hause fahren die fische an freiwillige abnehmer verteilen ca 4 fielets selber verzehren.
mfg esgof


----------



## ghost01 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

So, war gestern in Scheveningen mit der Albatros raus. Was soll ich sagen, 3-4+ Bft. Anfangs auch noch Regen. 9 Makrelen, aber die hatten ordentliche Größe. Denke mal für dieses Jahr  fahre ich nicht mehr. Petri Frank


----------



## TeichgrafOB (22. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Mahlzeit!
Hier mal mein Bericht.
War gestern mit nem Kollegen auf der Trip Junior der Rederei Trip.
Ich verwende im Folgenden mal klare Worte damit kein Misverständniss entsteht.
Das was wir da gestern erlebt haben war der größte Betrug und der größte Mist den ich jemals Erlebt habe!
Ich werde nie wieder nach Scheveningen Fahren und dort auf Makrele oder sonst was angeln!
Wir fuhren raus um kurz nach 8 Uhr und an fangenden Kleinbooten vorbei, weg von der Küste, gefühlte 2 Stunden, bis hinter die roten Türme, bis wir endlich angeln konnten.
65 Mann an Bord, erste Drift, kein Fisch.
Also wirklich kein Fisch, nicht wenig oder nur ein paar, nein wirklich 0 Fische.
Zweite Drift wieder nix, dritte Drift, dann kamen in etwa 9-11 Makrelen raus.
Wir hatten nen netten Platz und konnten das ganze Boot überblicken, war im Nachhinnein aber eher von Nachteil für die Stimmung.
Dann wieder elend lange gar nix.
Und es wurden immer 5 minuten gefischt und dann wieder 10 minuten gefahren..
Das "Interessante" war, was ich so anhand der Kurbelumdrehungen gemerkt habe, wir fischten die ganze Zeit konstant in etwa die gleiche Tiefe, ohne das irgendwann mal zu ändern.
Gefangen wurden letzten Endes bei 65 Anglern in etwa 120-130 Makrelen.
Um 14 Uhr wurde dann abgehupt, Feierabend.
Das ganze Boot war aufgebracht und sauer, den Kapitän hat das aber überhaupt nicht Interessiert.
Um 15.10 Uhr waren wir wieder im Hafen, toll, wenn man bedenkt das man dafür 38€ bezahlt hat.
Interessant war das sowohl die Angler auf den Mohlen als auch die auf den Kleinbooten den ganzen Tag gefangen haben direkt an der Küste..
Wir haben da nicht einen Wurf gemacht..
Der Kapitän ist schlicht und einfach spazieren Fahren gewesen mit uns..
Für mich steht Fest:
NIE WIEDER REEDEREI TRIP, NIE WIEDER SCHEVENINGEN!
Grüße
Felix


----------



## ghost01 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

@TeichgrafOB

Wir mieten immer 3 mal im Jahr nen kompletten Kutter bei Vrolik (oder so) in Scheveningen, dieses Jahr waren alle 3 Ausfahrten gelinde gesagt besch.....
Mir kommt auch mitlerweile die sache Spanisch vor. werde die sache kommendes Jahr mal etwas kritischer beobachten. 

Petri Frank


----------



## schmutzpuckel (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

So, da bin ich mal gespannt wann die ersten Mini Thune 2014 an den Haken gehen.
Ich werde dieser Jahr Anfang Juni den ersten Versuch starten. Was meint Ihr? Geht die Makrelen Saison dieses Jahr wegen den angenehmen Temperaturen früher los?


----------



## kristoferson (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Ja dieses Jahr  wegen Temperatur werden Makrelen bisschen früher wir fahren auch  in Juni   keine hunderte aber wird gut


----------



## ghost01 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hallo Gemeinde,
habe für Himmelfahrt (29.05.) auf der Estrella gebucht, mal schauen ob die Kameraden schon da sind.
War schon wer los?
Petri Frank


----------



## Theradon (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Wir fahren am 30.06 mit der Merkur raus ich hoffe das die Makrelen dann da sind


----------



## Theradon (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



ghost01 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> habe für Himmelfahrt (29.05.) auf der Estrella gebucht, mal schauen ob die Kameraden schon da sind.
> War schon wer los?
> Petri Frank


 

und wie wars?


----------



## ghost01 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

@Theradon,
scheixxe auf ganzer Linie, ich eine Pferdemakrele, ganzer Dampfer ( 54 Leute ) ca. 35 Makkos, und die mini klein.
Petri Frank


----------



## Theradon (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hm das hört sich ja noch gar nicht gut an und das obwohl wir schon so einnen warmen Frühling hatten...


----------



## schmutzpuckel (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Dass hört sich nicht ganz so gut an. Dann wird es wahrscheinlich noch 2-3Wochen dauern bis es richtig losgeht!


----------



## esgof (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

moin
bis jetzt was es immer so das die makrelen im süden von holland zuerst antreffen,also zuerst immer neltje jans buchen dann klappts auch mit den fischen wir waren letzten sonntag 25.5. mit der andromeda draußen und es war ein gelungener tag.
wir hatten 5 verschiedene fische (dorsch wittling stachelmakrele makrele und knurrhahn)
der käpten hat sich sehr bemüht den fisch zu finden am ende hatte ich ca 50 fische davon fast die hälfte stachelmakrelen.einige wittlinge 2 dorsche 1 knurrhahn.
ca 5 andere kumpels von mir hatten ähnlich viel fische die meisten angler jedoch zwischen 20 und 30 fische.
im großen und ganzen super wetter gehabt und paar makrelen raus gepickt.
denke es wird in den nächsten wochen immer bessere fänge geben.
dann wird es wohl auch in sheveningen los gehen und etwas später in den helder 
oder der lorenz beschleunigt das ganze.
werde wohl erst wieder in 3 wochen auf makrele gehen,vorher bei den kumpels informieren ob es schon läuft in sheveningen dann los legen
mein tip an alle ihr könnt ruhig bei der netten frau von trip nachfragen ob was geht die ist bis jetzt immer ehrlich gewesen bei der auskunft.
ist aber leider keine garantie kam oft vor ein tag vorher nichts nächsten tag rappelts und anders herum.
ich werde in der zwischenzeit etwas wolfsbarsche ärgern die sind jetzt richtig in beißlaune.
mfg.esgof


----------



## Theradon (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

ich hoffe das sie bis Ende Juni in Den helder angekommen sind.
Vier Wochen sind nicht mehr so lange.


----------



## Furkan12 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hallo, wo kann   man in Holland  auf Wolfsbarsch angeln?
Wie sollte die Ausrüstung aussehen Danke!
Danke!


----------



## esgof (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



Furkan12 schrieb:


> Hallo, wo kann   man in Holland  auf Wolfsbarsch angeln?
> Wie sollte die Ausrüstung aussehen Danke!
> Danke!




moin
infos probiersmal hier
www.wolfsbarsch.com oder pn


----------



## Altenbomber (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hallo Zusammen,

war Pfingsten jemand mit der Trip raus ?
Falls ja, bitte kurze Info, wie dier Fang war.
Viele Grüße an alle


----------



## Theradon (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

war denn keiner wieder mit dem Kutter raus?
Man hört ja sowohl von der deutschen als auch von der niederländischen Küste noch nichts


----------



## Fishstalker (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Im Norden Dänemarks werden auch schon welche gefangen, vor Allem an der Nord-Westküste Jütlands.


----------



## Pippa (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

..........


----------



## Pippa (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

..........


----------



## Theradon (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Also bei der Trip sind die Wochenenden fast ausgebucht.

Ich denke also so langsam wird da gefangen


----------



## Jonny1985 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Und? War noch jemand los?

Ich fahr übernächste Woche von bensersiel....

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matu1986 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Ich brauch mal ne kurze Info für Scheveningen. Was kostet so eine Makrelen Tour? Kann man sich Klamotten leihen? Was kostet das leihen und braucht man irgendwelche Lizenzen. Vispass oder ähnliches? Ich würde gerne mit ein paar Arbeitskollegen so eine Fahrt tätigen und wollte mal kurz überschlagen was man so Kalkulieren muss.
Danke im Vorraus! Ich würde zwar selbst suchen, habe aber zur Zeit nur Smartphone und dann wird es etwas schwierig mit suchen!


----------



## Matu1986 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Erstmal danke. Wollte nur ne grobe Richtlinie haben. Wegen der Preise aber ich schmeiß mal google am Smartphone an und schau was es zu finden gibt?!


----------



## Angelmati (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Moin ,
 schon jemand mit der Blauort von Büsum aus auf Makrele gewesen ?


----------



## Theradon (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

So wir waren gestern mit der Mercur draußen.

Gefangen haben wir mit zwei Leuten 110 Stück.
Der Fisch stand komplett verteilt am Grund. Man hatte also selten mehr wie einen Fisch an Band. Dies kommt laut Captain von den Schleppnetzen die da zu hauf herumfahren.

Die größe der Makrelen war allerdinks sehr gut. Kaum kleine dabei gehabt.

Was noch aufgefallen war das die Makrelen bereits alle abgelaicht hatten.
Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange die Saison dieses Jahr noch geht aber mich würde es nicht wundern wenn es bald vorbei ist


----------



## Jonny1985 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Wie lange geht denn erfahrungsgemäß die Saison auf Makrele?


----------



## Jonny1985 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Aber nächste Woche vom kutter sollte was gehen oder? 

Fahre extra aus Hamburg nach bensersiel


----------



## Jonny1985 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Kutter....Ja ok, ich denke der skipper findet die schon.


----------



## Jonny1985 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Danke


----------



## schmutzpuckel (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Ich habe mich nach 3 Jahren Scheveningen Abstinenz von meinen Arbeitskollegen bequatschen lassen mal wieder eine Makrelentour mit der Trip zu machen. 
Ich muss sagen es war einer schöner Tag... Zum In die Ferne schweifen, picknicken, Wetter genießen, dummes Zeug erzählen...
Nur leider nicht zum Angeln. Denn der beste Fänger des von knapp 50 von Anglern besuchten Schiffes, war mein Kollege mit Sage und Schreibe 4 Makrelen.
Ich hatte 3 Fische. Die hälfte der Leute blieb Schneider!

Das Problem an der Sache war, dass wir ständig im Kreis in Ufernähe irrten und keine potenziellen Fischgebiete erreicht haben.


----------



## kristoferson (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

hallo,   wie war heute kann jemand was schreiben  wir  wollen  heute naht fahren  aber letze bericht  ist nicht so optimistisch ???????#c#c#c


----------



## Sven81 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

War gestern auch mit der Trip raus. Sind viel gefahren um sie zu finden, Möwen waren auch nur wenige zu sehen. Aber fast nichts gefangen worden. Ich hatte mit 5 die meisten. Auf dem ganzen Schiff sind nur ca. 25 Makrelen raus gekommen. Werde es in 2 wochen nochmal versuchen, schlechter kann es ja nicht werden


----------



## Küstenfahrer (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Gibt es schon was Neues bezgl.. Fänge zu melden? Nordsee vor den ostfriesischen Inseln ist recht Mau...


----------



## Jonny1985 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Ich bin morgen auf der blauort....werde berichten. Aber nur wenn ich fange )


----------



## kristoferson (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

ich bin noch par tage auf Langeland  auf Makrelen probiert  ohne erfolg aber mit Dorsch gut gelaufen , wen ich komme nah hause Dan sofort  auf makrelen


----------



## Jonny1985 (24. Juli 2014)

So ich kann berichten.... War Hammer. Im ersten schwarm richtig große gehabt.... War auf der blauort. Bis auf das ich wegen ner Flasche Mineralwasser angemeckert wurde auch alles gut. Habe das hinterher auch klären können.

Ich habe 60 Makrelen fangen können. Kuhlbox war randvoll. Hat Spaß gemacht und die blauort sieht mich nächstes Jahr wieder.


----------



## Der Boris (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Moin!
War denn schon einer die letzten Wochen von der Niederländischen Nordsee aus auf Makrele?
Ich meine Stellendam, Scheveningen oder Den Helder?!

Dank euch im Vorraus für die Infos!

Mfg Boris


----------



## Handballer (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Gestern Scheveningen! Die Makrelen, die gefangen wurden, konntest du an zwei Händen abzählen., und zwar auf allen Booten! Lohnt sich nicht! Gruß Handballer


----------



## jvt1972 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Wir wollen am Freitag nach Den Helder !
War da letzte Zeit jemand mit der MS Nestor raus ?:vik:


----------



## ghost01 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

@ jvt1972

Und lass hören, wie wars?

Petri Frank


----------



## jvt1972 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

wir waren mit der Nestor von den helder aus raus!
war ein super schöner Tag .
die Crew war sehr hilfs bereit ! das war ich von tripp in scheveningen nicht gewohnt!
der Fang naja das hätte mehr sein können mit 4 Mann hatten wir 60 Makrelen .
besser als nichts ! die Fänge waren recht gleichmäßig verteilt an Board es hatte wohl jeder um die 15 Stk.denke ich
was auf viel war das die Makrelen recht klein waren .
wir hatten sogar eine robbe direkt neben dem Boot die sich die Abfälle holte :q
im großen ganzen war es ein schöner Angel Ausflug :vik:


----------



## Torstenh (17. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Bin gestern von Scheveningen raus gewesen. Auf dem ganzen Kutter wurden 4 Makrelen gefangen. Auf den anderen auch nicht mehr. Scheinen keine da zu sein. Muss wohl das ganze Jahr schon verhalten sein.


----------



## Torstenh (21. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Ist wer aus dem Board schon mal wieder draußen gewesen? Würde gern wenn s läuft nochmal hoch. Ist ja durchaus möglich das noch Schwärme in die Nordsee ziehen. Aber ohne positive Meldungen sind mir die 600 km dann doch zu viel.


----------



## S. Gutknecht (5. September 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Gibt es Neuigkeiten? Am Sonntag, 14.09.2014 wollen wir zu dritt ab Scheveningen raus. Letztes Jahr um die Zeit gab es für jeden knapp 75 Makrelen, mal sehen ob es dieses Jahr ähnlich verläuft.


----------



## Matu1986 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Ich werde Mittwoch in Scheveningen sein... Werde mich dann melden.
Kann jemand eine Reederei empfehlen?! Werden wohl mit Trip fahren, wenn mir keiner davon abrät...


----------



## S. Gutknecht (5. September 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Waren zuletzt mit Reederij Vrolijk (Schiff: Estrella) unterwegs und zufrieden.


----------



## Torstenh (6. September 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Bin mit Trip gefahren und war sehr zufrieden. Es waren halt nur keine Makrelen da. Aber da kann der Kapitän ja nix für. Das ganze Jahr war überall mit Makrelen wohl nicht so doll. Schreib mal ob was ging. Wenn Hoffnung besteht würde ich nochmal angreifen wollen.


----------



## Raubfischfänger (8. September 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



Torstenh schrieb:


> Bin mit Trip gefahren und war sehr zufrieden. Es waren halt nur keine Makrelen da.
> 
> Na super 40€ ausgegeben zum Makrelen fangen und keine da und dann noch sehr zufrieden?|kopfkrat
> Wir waren gestern mit der Trip raus und mit 3 Mann 1 Makrele gefangen und muß sagen,wir waren nicht zufrieden auch wenn es vom Wetter ein schöner Tag war aber wir hatten ja keine Rundfahrt gebucht. Naja es sah so bei uns und auch allen anderen auf dem Kutter aus.
> (8:00 aus dem Hafen raus die Stopps waren max.6 min haben auf der Uhr geschaut fast alle so bei 4,5 min und 98% nur gefahren#d das gleiche hatten wir letztes Jahr(Juli) ähnlich.Also wir fahren nicht mehr dort hin da kann man das Geld ja gleich im Umschlag legen und verschenken,aber jeder wie er es mag.90% der Angler waren über denen am schimpfen,und haben dem Kapitän das auch zum verstehen|gr:gegeben.(Und der Kutter war voll)***Alles in einem gutes Schiff für Rundfahrten***|wavey:


----------



## Raubfischfänger (8. September 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



S. Gutknecht schrieb:


> Waren zuletzt mit Reederij Vrolijk (Schiff: Estrella) unterwegs und zufrieden.




Schade den Kutter hätten wir auch mal nehmen sollen:c den haben wir auch stehen sehen und die haben gut abgefischt sind vor allem auch lange am Standort stehen geblieben slso wenn nochmal nach Scheveningen dann mit der Reederij Vrolijk.Also das ist nur unsere persönliche Meinung dazu


----------



## Matu1986 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hat jemand zufällig schnell nen Tip für Morgen auf Makrele. Von Scheveningen fährt nichts. Zu wenige Leute. Vielleicht dort in der Nähe ne Stadt weiter oder so. Kommen aus Nrw?


----------



## Jonny1985 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Sorry für eine zwischenfrage...

Ich dachte immer Saison ist von Juni - Ende August....ist das nur in Holland das es jetzt noch beißt?


----------



## Matu1986 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Wissen habe ich da nicht. Internet sagt bis Ende September aber scheint wohl durch zu sein von Scheveningen fährt wohl noch was raus, aber nur wenn der Kahn auch voll ist. Und das ist morgen wohl nicht Fall...


----------



## Torstenh (9. September 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



Raubfischfänger schrieb:


> Torstenh schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bin mit Trip gefahren und war sehr zufrieden. Es waren halt nur keine Makrelen da.
> ...


----------



## S. Gutknecht (12. September 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Also, soeben mit Reederij Vrolijk telefoniert, am kommenden Sonntag fahren wir (4) nochmal mit. Gucken wir mal, ob noch was geht, ansonsten müssen wir wohl oder übel das gute Wetter ohne Fang geniessen...


----------



## S. Gutknecht (14. September 2014)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Kurzes Statement zur heutigen Ausfahrt ab Scheveningen:

Pünktlich um 8 Uhr hieß es Leinen los, neben unserem Schiff fuhr auch noch ein Boot von Trip raus, die beiden anderen blieben im Hafen. Das erste Signal erfolgte nach einer Stunde, bis auf eine Minimakrele bei meinem Mitfahrer war's das. Dann ging es weiter und weiter, nichts...irgendwann nach weiterer Suchfahrt hatte ich noch einen Minidorsch von ca. 12 cm. Also bisher nichts Verwertbares, das änderte sich auch bis zur Rückfahrt nicht mehr, so dass wir ohne Beute die Heimfahrt antreten mussten. Der Kapitän war bemüht, aber die Saison scheint wirklich vorüber zu sein.


----------



## peterle09 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Ist denn da nichts mehr los?


----------



## kristoferson (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

leider noch nichts  ,par kleine   noch warten


----------



## peterle09 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Schreibt doch mal bitte sobald es los geht.
Danke


----------



## Weserangler1975 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Bin am Sonntag 21.06.2015 raus mit der MS Möwe kurze fahrt von 13:00 bis 18:00 Uhr habe 78 Makrelen gefangen viele davon aber klein nur zirka 6 Stück wirklich schöne


----------



## fischhändler (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Noch keine Makrelen in NL?


----------



## lustdorsch (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

http://www.wrakvissen.nl da auf Fotos,wird genug gefangen.Wir Fahren am 4 Juli hoffentlich bei besseren Wetter


----------



## esgof (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

moin,
ich hatte es schon mal geschrieben aber was solls.
anfang der saison immer im süden anfangen dann später nach norden klappt seid jahren prima.
wir waren sammstag mit der www.zee-sportvisserij.nl los.wer durch hielt hatte ca 400 - 500 makrelen und das an einem halben tag tripp.
ich würde sagen die sind da....


----------



## Stachelritter1973 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Servus  Esgof,
dat sieht ja von dem boot her klasse aus !! Muss man da lang vor planen um 2-3 plätze zu bekommen und wie ist den die seetauglichkeit des Bootes. Bin da son bischen empindlich mit der schaukelei...
Fürne info wäre ich dir sehr dankbar;-);-)
Gruß Mike


----------



## kristoferson (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Wir waren Sonntag und ich über 70 Stück leider kleine Kumpel über 50 Stück also gute Spaß weil nicht  nur am Boden viel 3 bis 10 m Tiefe 
                                                                   Kris


----------



## Stachelritter1973 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hi Kris,
Wart ihr von Sheveningen raus oder von wo?
Ich fahr morgen raus mit Zwei Kollegen werd auf jeden berichten!
Gruß Mike


----------



## kristoferson (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

servus Stachelritter1973  ja   Scheveningen   auf Junior  ich meine ist keine Große Unterschied  ob tender  oder estrela   wen makrelen sind da dann  geht los ,  Arbeit macht viel wen bist ganze zeit aktiv und suchst nicht nur am boden dann Ergebnis ist immer besser viel Glück #h


----------



## Stachelritter1973 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Servus zusammen,
Wir waren am Freitag von Süd Holland raus.
Was soll ich sagen mit drei Mann 12.Makrelen!!
Also Makrelen nicht gefunden auf der Kaffeefahrt.
Der kutter war mit 60 leuten voll besetzt und alle so 3-5Makrelen und manche garnichst.
Allgemein waren die Makos auch noch sehr klein.
Es wird von jahr zu jahr schlechter!!
Ich werde ende Juli nochma von Sheveningen aus fahre mit hoffendlich besseren Fangergebnis....
Gruß Mike


----------



## lustdorsch (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Wir waren Samstag mit Trip draussen,hatten alle so um die 250-300 makos,so das wir Früher im hafen waren weil keiner mehr angelte.#h


----------



## esgof (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



Stachelritter1973 schrieb:


> Servus  Esgof,
> dat sieht ja von dem boot her klasse aus !! Muss man da lang vor planen um 2-3 plätze zu bekommen und wie ist den die seetauglichkeit des Bootes. Bin da son bischen empindlich mit der schaukelei...
> Fürne info wäre ich dir sehr dankbar;-);-)
> Gruß Mike



hallo mike
ein katamaran liegt immer besser im wasser als die anderen kutter.
schade das es bei dir nicht geklappt hat.bei den meisten anbietern kannst anrufen und fragen wie die ausfahrt war.
ich kann erstmal nicht und wenn würde ich nochmal mit dem katamaran raus fahren auch wenn es etwas teurer ist.oder scheviningen.
gruß esgof


----------



## Stachelritter1973 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



lustdorsch schrieb:


> Wir waren Samstag mit Trip draussen,hatten alle so um die 250-300 makos,so das wir Früher im hafen waren weil keiner mehr angelte.#h



250-300 stck. dann setz doch mal bitte Fangbilder rein!! |wavey:

bei uns war es so schlecht dass ich das ma garnicht glauben kann.......:vik::vik:


----------



## Theradon (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



Stachelritter1973 schrieb:


> 250-300 stck. dann setz doch mal bitte Fangbilder rein!! |wavey:
> 
> bei uns war es so schlecht dass ich das ma garnicht glauben kann.......:vik::vik:



Samstag wurde in scheveningen sehr gut gefangen, Bekannte haben auf der ms Senior ebenfalls sehr gut gefangen. Gegen mittag wurde das angeln eingestellt da jeder genug hatte.
Allerdings ließ die Größe zu wünschen übrig.

Ich fahre am Freitag  von den helder aus raus.


----------



## Ludger Hilger (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



Stachelritter1973 schrieb:


> 250-300 stck. dann setz doch mal bitte Fangbilder rein!! |wavey:
> 
> bei uns war es so schlecht dass ich das ma garnicht glauben kann.......:vik::vik:



Stimmt! Wie in alten Zeiten! Waren gestern zu Dritt auch in Schevingen auf der Estrella zu Gast! Die ersten 8 Stopps blieben erfolglos; aber dann in Richtung Rotterdamer Hafen ging es los - Makrelen ohne Ende. Die ganze Scheveninger Flotte war im Ausnahmezustand#:


----------



## Stachelritter1973 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



Ludger Hilger schrieb:


> Stimmt! Wie in alten Zeiten! Waren gestern zu Dritt auch in Schevingen auf der Estrella zu Gast! Die ersten 8 Stopps blieben erfolglos; aber dann in Richtung Rotterdamer Hafen ging es los - Makrelen ohne Ende. Die ganze Scheveninger Flotte war im Ausnahmezustand#:


 
Petri dat nenn ich mal Fänge:m

da hab ich ma wieder dat glück gehabt das der Captain kein Schwarm gefunden hat......:r

Gruß Mike


----------



## diedel38 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



lustdorsch schrieb:


> Wir waren Samstag mit Trip draussen,hatten alle so um die 250-300 makos,so das wir Früher im hafen waren weil keiner mehr angelte.#h



300 Makrelen???
 es gibt immer Angler, oder die es sein wollen, die nie genug bekommen können, da kann ich nur den  #d #d #d schütteln.
 Wer braucht denn 300 Makrelen?


----------



## Norbi (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



diedel38 schrieb:


> 300 Makrelen???
> es gibt immer Angler, oder die es sein wollen, die nie genug bekommen können, da kann ich nur den  #d #d #d schütteln.
> Wer braucht denn 300 Makrelen?



Wahrscheinlich braucht Er die Makrelen!!!
Aber was man nicht braucht sind solche Typen wie Dich die jeden Fang madig machen......unmöglich!!!!#d#d#d


----------



## diedel38 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



Norbi schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich braucht Er die Makrelen!!!
> Aber was man nicht braucht sind solche Typen wie Dich die jeden Fang madig machen......unmöglich!!!!#d#d#d



Ja, Dich kenne ich, deine Argumente auch, du warst ja auch gar nicht angesprochen, also halte dich daraus.
 Ich mache gar keine Fänge madig und freue mich über jeden der gut Fängt, aber man sollte doch wissen wann man genug hat und den Rausch abbricht, habe auch schon erlebt das von einem Angler ca.1000 Heringe gefangen wurden, das findet du ja wahrscheinlich auch OK.
 |bla: |bla: |bla: #d


----------



## Norbi (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



diedel38 schrieb:


> Ja, Dich kenne ich, deine Argumente auch, du warst ja auch gar nicht angesprochen, also halte dich daraus.
> Ich mache gar keine Fänge madig und freue mich über jeden der gut Fängt, aber man sollte doch wissen wann man genug hat und den Rausch abbricht, habe auch schon erlebt das von einem Angler ca.1000 Heringe gefangen wurden, das findet du ja wahrscheinlich auch OK.
> |bla: |bla: |bla: #d



1. Du kennst mich nicht,und logisch machst Du die Fänger madig.
Es ist egal ob 300 Makrelen oder 1000 Heringe,wichtig ist das man(n) Sie Sinnvoll verwertet.Es gibt keine Fangbegrenzung.
Vielleicht kommt der Fänger nur 1mal zum Hering oder Makrelenangeln????Andere die es sich leisten können fahren 10mal.


----------



## diedel38 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

ist ja gut, beruhige Dich mal wieder, Herzinfarkte bekommt man schneller als man denkt wenn man sich so aufregt wie du. Nun ist das Thema für mich auch beendet.
 |bla: |bla: |bla: |supergri #h


----------



## Norbi (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Ach weiss Du diedel,die Zeiten wo ich mich aufgeregt habe sind schon 40Jahre oder länger her,aber nett das Du Dir Sorgen machst,
vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal beim angeln,kommst ja auch ut hamburch.


----------



## diedel38 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Na also, geht doch auch im netten Ton !!
 Ich wünsche dir gute Fänge und rege Dich nicht immer so auf.
 :vik: |wavey:


----------



## mopa (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Ich bin mal auf Samstag gespannt haben mit unserem AVS einen Kutter der Rederei Trip gechartert, mal sehen was so alles hängen bleibt.....


----------



## diedel38 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

ich drücke dir die Daumen und berichte dann mal.

 #6 #6 #6


----------



## mopa (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

werde ich machen,

Ich habe aber mal eine Grundsatzfrage zum Fischn vom Boot sprich Kutter zB bei der Reederei Trip aus.
Was sollte mann noch zusätzlich mitnehmen, außer das Übliche,  Rute, Köder - Vorfächer, Reeling Befestigung, Blei...?
Ist es sinnvoll 2 Eimer mitzunehmen, dachte einen für den Fang und einen zum Wasser holen?
Wie bewahrt ihr auf dem Schiff beim Angeln die Makrelen auf?
Da mann die ja erst auf der Rückfahrt sauber macht und nicht während des Fischens wegen den Möven...


----------



## Norbi (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



mopa schrieb:


> werde ich machen,
> 
> Ich habe aber mal eine Grundsatzfrage zum Fischn vom Boot sprich Kutter zB bei der Reederei Trip aus.
> Was sollte mann noch zusätzlich mitnehmen, außer das Übliche,  Rute, Köder - Vorfächer, Reeling Befestigung, Blei...?
> ...



Ich nehme zum Makrelenangeln immer eine große Kühlbox mit,und zu Hause nehme ich 5 Beutel a 6Liter Gefrierbeutel gefüllt mit Wasser und frier es ein,so hast Du kühlung für Deinen Fisch......sehr wichtig,da Makrelen hohen fettgehalt haben verderben Sie schnell.


----------



## diedel38 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



Norbi schrieb:


> Ich nehme zum Makrelenangeln immer eine große Kühlbox mit,und zu Hause nehme ich 5 Beutel a 6Liter Gefrierbeutel gefüllt mit Wasser und frier es ein,so hast Du kühlung für Deinen Fisch......sehr wichtig,da Makrelen hohen fettgehalt haben verderben Sie schnell.



würde 2 Eimer mitnehmen die ineinanderpassen, Wasser zum saubermachen gibt es an Board, auf der Rückfahrt werden Wasserschläuche angeschlossen. Nun brauchst Du den 2. Eimer, wo Du die Ausgenommenen und saubergemachten Fische dann reintust, kannst ja auch einen Kühlbehälter mitnehmen wie Norbi schreibt, mir ist das zu umständlich, ich habe dann einen Kühlbehälter im Auto mit Eis, da kommen die dann rein.
 Dann Fang mal schön.
 |wavey: #h #6


----------



## mopa (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Danke für die Tipps. Sitze bereits im Bus und los geht's!


----------



## mopa (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Soo zurück und ich hatte Spaß.
Also die Fangerfolge mit der Trip Tender wahren ganz gut. Mit 40 Leuten auf dem Kutter war es platzmäßig voll in Ordnung.
Fänge lagen so bei jeden ca 25-40 Fische.
Die ersten Stops wahren zum warmwerden und zum schauen bei den Letzten Spots gabs dann Fisch bei jeden runterlassen.
Für mein erstes Mal wahr es eine sehr schöne Erfahrung.
Zusätzlich konnte ich meine GoPro testen an der Rute, es ist ein schöner Film geworden.

Danke nochmal an die netten Tips hier aus dem Forum.


----------



## Theradon (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Schon wieder ein Jahr vergangen...

war schon wer los?
Ich fahre am 02.07.16 wie von Den Helder aus.


----------



## TobiEssenRuhr (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Moin Leute, 

war der ein oder andere von euch schon los auf Makrele dieses Jahr ? Und weiß ob schon etwas gefangen wurde? 
Ich wollte mit einem paar Kollegen am 02.07. nach Scheveningen fahren. 

Danke und schönen Sonntag euch....


----------



## MWK (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hallo zusammen,

kleiner Nachtrag vom vergangenem Sonntag (03.07.): Wir waren von Scheveningen mit der vollbesetzten Trip Junior unterwegs. Die Chefin hatte uns am Abend zuvor schon gesagt das es sehr mau ist. Und so war dann auch unser Angeltag - kaum Fische aber tolles Wetter. Wir waren zu zweit und haben 2 kleine Makrelen, 1 großen Stöcker und einen Franzosen Dorsch mitgenommen. Gefangen hab ich bestimmt 50 Fische, vor allem kleine Stockmakrelen aber auch 2 kleine Knurrhähne, Wittlinge und einen Dorsch. Alle noch zu klein als das sie in die Pfanne gehörten.
Viele "Angler" auf dem Schiff sahen das anders, ganz nach dem Mottto: "Ich hab bezahlt also muss auch was in den Eimer". So konnte man viele kleine Fische aller oben beschriebenen Arten in den Eimern liegen und schwimmen sehen. Keine Ahnung warum aber gerade bei den kleinen Dorschen stieg mein Puls an. Für eine waidmännische Tötung war natürlich meistens keine Zeit... Aber "Angler" waren dort die wenigsten, 2 Spezialisten vom Bosborus standen neben mir, die haben nach dem Abhupen einfach nie eingeholt und bis zum nächsten Spot "getrollt". So natürlich stets ein entsprechendes Chaos verursacht - ich habs sportlich genommen und um die Jungs herum geangelt... Dennoch ich bin geheilt, mit solchen Kollegen will ich nicht auf einem Kutter stehen und frage mich warum die Kuttercrews nicht für Ordnung sorgen bzw. den Fang kontrollieren. So sägt man doch an seinem eigenen Ast, sowohl in Bezug auf den Fischbestand also auch in Bezug auf zahlende Gäste.
Petri,
Markus


----------



## rheinfischer70 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

War noch jemand Makrelenangeln? Wir haben für Samstag Nachmittag gebucht und sind gespannt. Der Vorpostings sahen sehr negativ aus


----------



## latino2000 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hallo zusammen,
mitte August sind wir auf Texel und wie jedes Jahr geht es dann auch wieder mit dem Kutter raus, werde anschließend gerne über Fänge berichten.

Meine Frage:
Würde gerne auch mal mit etwas leichterem Gerät Makrelen jagen, weil ich das Fischen mit den "Knüppeln" und den gefühlten 2 Kilo Bleien etwas öde finden.

Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen und wie könnte eine Montage aussehen oder hat man vom Kutter aus keine Chance von der Standortmontage (Pilkrute, Krallenblei, Makrelenpaternoster) abzuweichen?

Danke für eure Anregungen.


----------



## Sharky1 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Wir starten Sonntag von Bensersiel, werde Berichten wie es war


----------



## rheinfischer70 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



latino2000 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mitte August sind wir auf Texel und wie jedes Jahr geht es dann auch wieder mit dem Kutter raus, werde anschließend gerne über Fänge berichten.
> 
> Meine Frage:
> ...



Das geht eigentlich nur von der besten Position in der Mitte des Hecks. Außerdem sollte man von Freunden umgeben sein. Diese Stelle ist nur schwer und mit Ellenbogen zu bekommen. Wenn's klappt, macht die Angelei mit einer Feder und einem 80gr und leichter Rute Spaß.

Bei allen anderen Schiffspositionen und sehr tief stehenden Makrelen bekommst du Ärger oder keine Fische.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Wir waren aufgrund des bescheidenen Wetters doch nicht unterwegs. 
Hat jemand aktuelle Fangmeldungen?
Die Schwärme sollen schon da sein, aber wie siehts mit den konkreten Fängen in Holland aus?


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Mist, nun sollte das Wetter am Mittwoch gut werden, man hat Frei und dann fährt die Albatros wohl nicht raus, weil sich nicht genug Angler finden, die es auf Makrele versuchen wollen.
 Sollte doch nun die perfekte Jahreszeit sein.

 Fährt dann doch mal einer raus und es wird von guten Fängen berichtet, wird wieder alles überlaufen sein oder wir bekommen kein Frei.|uhoh:

 Ich könnte ko.....n
 Wo ist überhaupt dieser  unfeine passende Smiley hin...:q


----------



## ghost01 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Kumpel von mir war gestern von Schevenigen mit der Estrella raus, ausbeute 0,nix|kopfkrat


----------



## lustdorsch (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Bernd2000 Dann fahr doch mit einer anderen Rederei http://www.bouwmansportvisserij.nl/...eltje-jans/makreelvissen-ms-neeltje-jans.html da wird im Moment sehr gut gefangen,und nicht wie in Scheveningen(Rundfahrt).


----------



## ghost01 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Das mit den Rundfahrten könnte stimmen#6 Habe auch so langsam den Verdacht das die uns Verarschen#d


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Das heißt nicht verarschen, sondern geschäftstüchtig. :vik:


----------



## ghost01 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Der Schuss kann aber auch nach hinten los gehen, wenn die doofen Deutschen dahinter kommen#q


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Das ist denen wohl egal, dann kommen andere.   
Wie viele arme omis werden heute noch nach NL gekarrt um Kaffee billig zu kaufen....

Aber recht hast du schon. Sollten schon korrekte angeltouren anbieten.


----------



## xmehmet (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Wir waren gestern in Scheveningen,
alle hatten im Durchschnitt ca. 25 bis 30 Makrelen geangelt.
Es waren nicht so große Makrelen.
Es hängt viel von dem Schiffskapitän ab.
Bis Mittag war nix los, danach hatten wir spass!!!


----------



## Matthias_aus_GE (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne in 2-3 Wochen für einen Tag die Makrelen jagen gehen. Bis jetzt bin ich eigentlich immer mit Trip oder Vrolijk gefahren. Gibt es in Scheveningen oder um näheren Umkreis auch noch andere Reedereien, die ihr empfehlen könnt?

Komme aus Gelsenkirchen und würde aber nicht gerne länger als 2,5 std fahren.


----------



## lustdorsch (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Das sind Rundfahrten.Wir waren Samstag mit der Estrella draussen,fing gut an bis 11(ca,50 Makos) dann ging die Rundfahrt los#q.Bin hoch zum Kapitän und hab auf die Karte gesehen mit der Strecke,ging nur im Kreis.Nach 11 nix mehr.Also Fahr ich Lieber Paar Kilometer mehr,und hab Fische und Spass am Schiff.


----------



## ghost01 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

@lustdorsch, hast du das mal unserem Veranstaler gesagt, hatte  ihn zwar letztes mal informiert und meinen Verdacht geäusert, aber nix#q


----------



## lustdorsch (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Dein Veranstalter ist selber nicht besser, war auch 2 mal mit ihm in schevennigen. Verspricht 8std. Ausfahrt, 6 Uhr rausgefahren um 13uhr im Hafen sind für mich nur 7stunden,die 2. Gruppe stand dann auch schon im Hafen, sagt doch schon alles. Wir fahren jetzt immer selber, ist eh billiger. 3. Mann mit Schiff und Sprit 53euro pro mann statt 89.


----------



## Weißtanne (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Mist, nun sollte das Wetter am Mittwoch gut werden, man hat Frei und dann fährt die Albatros wohl nicht raus, weil sich nicht genug Angler finden, die es auf Makrele versuchen wollen.
> Sollte doch nun die perfekte Jahreszeit sein.
> 
> Fährt dann doch mal einer raus und es wird von guten Fängen berichtet, wird wieder alles überlaufen sein oder wir bekommen kein Frei.|uhoh:
> ...



Warum fahrt ihr denn nicht mit den kleinen Offshore Booten raus? Die haben eh nur Platz für ca.12 Angler, Kosten um die 40 Euro/Makrele und wer da mitfährt weiss i.d.R. auch warum.
Gute Boote fahren fahren von Vlissingen,Neeltje Jans(Oosterschelde),Stellendam,Ijmuiden,Den Helder raus.Manche machen genau wie die grossen Boote 2 Touren am Tag (zB.Valkerie 16 00Uhr) ,das ist natürlich für die Angler aus dem Ruhrgebiet oder noch weiter westlich angenehm,die können in der Woche gegen Mittag erst los,(nicht zu der unchristlichen Zeit ca.3 00Uhr) und wenn der Dampfer abends zurück ist bist du in 2 Std an der Grenze bei Venlo,und somit vor Mitternacht zu Hause.Ich denke da kann man auch in der Woche mal los mit nur einem Tag Urlaub.Nachteil :von den guten Schiffen fahren nur wenige Sonntags raus und bei etwas schlechteren Wetter bleiben die viel schneller im Hafen somit keine Ausfahrt.
Ich chartere mich seit vielen Jahren nur noch auf den kleinen Booten ein,und bin selten enttäuscht worden.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Nicht schlecht und sicher interessant.
 Aber ich wohne in der Bremen Ecke.
 Da fallen mir momentan nur 2 Schiffe in der Nähe ein.


----------



## xmehmet (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hallo Weißtonne,
kannst du mir Adressen & Telefon Nummer von diesen kleinen Boots Anbieter geben.
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Weißtanne (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hallo xmehmet

Hier mal eine Auswahl weitere folgen
http://www.zeevissen.nu/
http://www.hoekzeehengelsport.com/
http://www.zeeuwschvislog.nl/wiesje/
http://www.zee-sportvisserij.nl/
http://www.westerscheldevissen.nl/
http://www.happy-fisherman.nl/


----------



## Weißtanne (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Ich war gestern von Stellendam aus von 16 00 Uhr -21 00 Uhr  raus,es war eine Katastrophe.Wetter super aber mit 12 Anglern wurde 1 in Worten EINE Makrele gefangen.Bei der frühen Tour müssen "immerhin" mit 12 Anglern 30 Makrelen an Bord gekommen sein.Sonntags war es auch nicht wesentlich besser,dafür waren die Trawler aber sehr rege unterwegs


----------



## rheinfischer70 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Was ist mit den Beständen los? Vor 15 Jahren waren 100 Makrelen /Person nichts ungewöhnliches. Wir waren vor 3 Jahren letztmalig ab Scheveningen und hatten 75 zu dritt. Das war sehr wenig.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Vielleicht hast du dir die Frage gerade selbst beantwortet!?

Glaube kaum, das vor ca. 15 Jahren so viele Leute losgefahren sind wie heutzutage. Je mehr Angler desto mehr Fischentnahme. Ist ja nicht nur so beim Meeresangeln, sondern fast überall so.
Vielleicht liegts auch am Klimawandel, das die Schwärme woanders hinziehen bzw. nicht mehr so nah kommen? Kenn mich da jetzt nicht so mit aus, welche Beweggründe es da mit steigenden Wassertemperaturen gibt.


Ich fahr am Sonntag los - berichte dann auch mal, was es an Bord gab.


----------



## mr-echolot (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Da irrst Du dich aber gewaltig,auch schon vor20 Jahren hast du ohne Anmeldung keinen Platz auf einem Schiff bekommen,außer eventuell in der Woche.Damals hat man für eine Ausfahrt auch nur 20-25 Guden bezahlt und die Pötte waren fast immer voll.
Mfg. mr-echolot


----------



## rheinfischer70 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*



HAPE-1909 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du dir die Frage gerade selbst beantwortet!?
> 
> Glaube kaum, das vor ca. 15 Jahren so viele Leute losgefahren sind wie heutzutage. Je mehr Angler desto mehr Fischentnahme. Ist ja nicht nur so beim Meeresangeln, sondern fast überall so.
> Vielleicht liegts auch am Klimawandel, das die Schwärme woanders hinziehen bzw. nicht mehr so nah kommen? Kenn mich da jetzt nicht so mit aus, welche Beweggründe es da mit steigenden Wassertemperaturen gibt.
> ...



Damals fuhr in Scheveningen auch die Flotte von Groen. Damals war es auch immer voll.
Habe gesehen, wie Netztrawler der riesige Netze voller Makrelen an Board holten. Das mussten 10000 tausende sein


----------



## Matthias_aus_GE (4. August 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

noch jemand ein paar Infos? Die die Makrelen schon da? Wie waren die Fänge in der letzten Zeit?


----------



## HAPE-1909 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hält sich - wie oben schon angedeutet - in Grenzen. 
Letzten Sonntag losgewesen - magere 38 Stück durchschnittlicher Größe.


----------



## Matthias_aus_GE (8. August 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Bis zu welche Windstärke und Wällenhöhe fahren die Kutter von Scheveningen aus raus?


----------



## Matthias_aus_GE (16. August 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Am Samstag ging es mit der Reederei Trip auf Makrele. Morgens um 6 Uhr in Schevening angekommen. Sachen aufs Schiff gepackt noch ein Kaffee getrunken und mit einem echt vollen Boot ging es pünktlich um 8 Uhr raus.

Erster Stopp ca 9 Uhr - MAKRELE! Mein System war fast voll - 4 Fische hingen an dem 5er System. Leider habe ich solange gebraucht um die Fische zu versorgen das ich leider bei diesem Stopp nicht mehr zum angeln kam. Bis zum Schluss habe ich nicht verstanden warum der Käpten das Zeichen zum aufhören gegeben hat. Jeder aufem Boot hat hier seine Fische gefangen

Zweiter Stopp - nix

Dritter Stopp - nix

Vierter - Letzter Stopp - 2 Makrelen und 1 Drosch


Fazit: WARUM FÄHRT ER BEIM ERSTEN STOPP SO SCHNELL WIEDER LOS? 

Die richtigen Schwärme sind allerdings wohl noch immer nicht da.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Ach du s.....e - das ist ja verdammt mager!

Kenn mich jetzt mit dem Makrelen-Angeln nicht so aus - aber bei uns hiess es vor knapp 3 Wochen genau andersrum: Das die Makrelen schon wieder langsam abziehen (war jetzt weiter nördlich ab Lauwersoog).

Wo jetzt die Wahrheit genau liegt??? 

Wie lang war denn die Tour überhaupt? Abfahrt 8 Uhr und dann nur 4 Angelstopps?
Wir waren von 7-17 Uhr unterwegs, hatten bis zur ersten Stelle aber gut 2-2,5 h Fahrt - insgesamt aber ca. 12-15 Stopps. Allerdings teilweise auch nach 10 Minuten direkt weiter, wenn gar nichts gebissen hat.


----------



## Matthias_aus_GE (17. August 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Ne die Tour ging auch von 8 bis 16 Uhr. Wurden bestimmt auch so 10-15 Stopps gemacht. Aber viiiiiele Alibistopps wo auf dem ganzen Schiff nichts gefangen wurde. |rolleyes


----------



## Sharky1 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Wir sind mit eigenen Boot nach Helgoland gefahren und haben sehr gut gefangen. Hauptsächlich nur große Makrelen. |jump:


----------



## Weißtanne (25. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Ich habe letzten Donnerstag noch einmal die Gelegenheit genutzt und bin von Stellendam mit der Valkery zum Makrelenangeln gefahren.Erster Stop am Wrack sehr gut so 10 grosse Makrelen gehabt danach wurde es von Stunde zu Stunde bescheidener.Insgesamt 6 Wracks angefahren und dabei 18 grosse Makrelen mit Heim genommen.Ausserdem ein paar Wittlinge, Stöcker und Franzosendorsche.
Was mich extrem aufgeregt hat war ein Angler mit einem in BOT zugelassenen gelben Daimler,der erstens 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Makrelenfedern montiert hatte #d#q  und dann garantiert 80 Makrelen eingesackt hat die zwischen 15 und 20 cm klein waren.
Nur mal so zur Info das Mindestmaß in NL beträgt 30 cm für Makrele.Mein Hinweis an ihn, daß sein Fang nicht gesetzeskonform sei, interessierte den nicht die Bohne.Der machte den Eindruch als müsse er die Ladentheke in seinem orientalischen Laden füllen.Aber wenn die Lusche von Kapitän nix sagt ,das frage ich euch, was soll man machen?
Die holländischen und belgischen Mitangler haben auch nur den Kopf geschüttelt.


----------



## ghost01 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Dann will ich den schlafenden Tröt mal wecken, war von euch schon jemand dieses Jahr los? Ich werde es am 15.6.-mal von Schevenigen aus mit der Estrella an testen. Schlechter als letztes Jahr kann es ja nicht werden. Gruß Frank


----------



## lustdorsch (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

ghost01 du fährst ja immer noch mim Hubsi;+,wir Fahren am 24.06 nach Vrouvenpolder mit der MS Neeltje Jans,werde dann Berichten.Der Kapitän gibt sich wenigstens Mühe,und macht Keine Rundfahrt.Abfahrt 7Uhr,Rückfahrt wenn die Eimer Voll sind.Makrelen werden schon gut Gefangen,aber noch viele Kleine dazwischen(Kumpel war am 5.6 150 Stück).Drück dir die Daumen das du nicht nur ne Rundfahrt machst.MFG


----------



## Jonny1985 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Mensch Leute, man liest ja gar nichts neues mehr... 

Wie schaut es aus 2017? 
Läuft es?


----------



## HAPE-1909 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Läuft! 

Im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr auch fast nur schöne Größen dabei.


----------



## kristoferson (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

war jemand schon dieses jähr   ????


----------



## ghost01 (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Ich war am 31.5. in Scheveningen, nicht eine Makrele auf dem Dampfer. War mir aber schon vorher klar, Wasser 13 Grad. Hatte aber gebucht und bezahlt.


----------



## RalfD (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Wie siehts mit den Makrelen in Lauwersoog aus?
Sind sie schon da?
Ich möchte in 14 Tagen oder drei Wochen mit der MS-Tender raus.
Was meint ihr, könnte das zum Erfolg führen?

Gruß


----------



## kristoferson (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Wie siehts mit den Makrelen in Scheveningen???
 wir wollen Montag fahren bitte und ein Bericht   
                                                        Kris


----------



## derthomasgl (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hallo,

sind die Makrelen schon da, wird aktuell was gefangen?

Gruss


----------



## rheinfischer70 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Interessiert uns auch. Leider gabs in den letzten Jahren nur negative Meldungen. Als ob die Bestände ganz unten sind. Um 2003 -2006 rum haben wir regelmäßig 150 Stück / Person gefangen. An schlechten Tagen waren es 70, was auch ok ist. In den letzten Jahren waren es viel weniger, so dass wir nur sporadisch gefahren sind und eigentlich jedes mal enttäuscht wurden.

Wir sind früher gut mit Groen in Scheveningen gefahren, später enttäuschend mit Trip


----------



## stizostedion77 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Wir möchte in 2 Wochen Makrelen in Holland Angel. Gibt es wen der dieses Jahr schon war?
Über Scheveningen hört man nix Gutes mehr, stimmt das?
Was ist mit den Helder?
 Wäre euch über Tipps sehr dankbar, da wir mit zwei Familien anreisen und die ganze Sache mit Hotel etc schon etwas teurer wird. Danke euch


----------



## rheinfischer70 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Bei den Temperaturen müssten zur Zeit die Makrelen auf Hochtouren laufen. Hat jemand von euch nähere Infos ob es dieses Jahr besser läuft, als in den letzten Jahren?
Viele Grüße


----------



## ghost01 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Keiner mehr in Scheveningen gewesen|kopfkrat


----------



## RalfD (3. August 2018)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Hallo Leute.

Meine Tour anfang Julie ist krankheitsbedingt ausgefallen...

Nun möchte ich aber doch noch ne Makrelentour machen.
Alle fragen nach den Fischen aber leider gibt keiner Auskunft wie seine Tour war.
Das finde ich etwas schade.
Deshalb möchte ich noch einmal nachfragen...

@kristoferson wie waren die Fänge anfang Juli in Scheveningen?

@stizostedion77 wie waren die Fänge mitte Juli und wo wart ihr?

Würde gern mit der MS-Tender rausfahren.
Bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt.

Gruß


----------



## Kotzi (3. August 2018)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Wir wollten letztes Wochenende nach Den Helder. Aber bei ner 6-7 hatten wir keine Lust.


----------



## marius76 (5. August 2018)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Abend zusammen 
Ich war jetzt eine Woche in Ijmuiden mit eignen Boot unterwegs und muss ich sagen dieses Jahr bin ich voll enttäuscht.
Schon die letzten 2 Jahre waren schlecht aber dieses Jahr eine Makrele und paar Wolfsbarsche sonst nix

Hat jemand vielleicht bessere Erfahrungen gemacht??


----------



## ghost01 (13. August 2018)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

Kurzes Feedback, war gestern (12.8.) in Scheveningen mit der Albatros raus gefahren. Bin sehr zufrieden mit rund 70 Makrelen. Auf dem ganzen Kutter wurde recht gut gefangen. Wie ich gehört habe sollen auf der Estrella nur 10 und auf der Trip Junior 20 Makrelen hoch gekommen sein.


----------



## RalfD (19. August 2018)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

So, nun melde ich mich auch eben kurz zurück.
Angeltour am 17.8.18 Lauwersoog mit der MS- Tender
die Tour sollte von ungefähr 7 Uhr bis ca. 16 Uhr gehen.
Nachdem aber so gut wie kein Fisch gefangen wurde ist der Kaptain noch was länger draußen geblieben und letztendlich hatten am Ende wohl alle einige Fische.
Pro Angler 10 bis 20 Stück.
Aber da kann der Käptain ja auch nichts für.
Ich fands gut das er die Tour wenigstens noch verlängert hat bis alle ein paar hatten.
Wir waren dann gegen 18 Uhr im Hafen.
Also 2 Stunden länger als geplant.
Die Besatzung super nett sehr leckere Verpflegung und sehr sauberes Schiff.
Ganz großes Lob für die Leute der MS-Tender.
Wir werden nur noch mit denen fahren.
|wavey:


----------



## HAPE-1909 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Makrelen schon da?*

10-20 ist natürlich nicht der Hit. 
Ich war jetzt 3x mit der Tender raus und hatte immer ca. 50 Stück. Aber mal so mal so  - die Fangzahlen ändern sich jeden Tag wenn man das so liest.

Ich fahr auch nur noch von dort auf Makrele.
Schiff ist super, man hat genug Platz zum angeln, alles sauber, preislich absolut ok usw.
Kann da auch nix schlechtes drüber sagen.

An die Zeiten kannst dich gewöhnen. Bei allen Ganztagestouren ging es bei uns auch immer wesentlich länger (ist bei guten Fängen auch so!).
Allerdings lohnen sich aufgrund der langen Fahrt auch nicht die halben Tage - bis man erstmal richtig auf dem Meer ist...


----------

